# Scottish Girls.........................part 11



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aiky, I am so sorry that things haven't worked out this time. I can't begin to imagine how you and DH must be feeling. Take some time out and take each day as it comes. You're in my prayers.           

Weenster, well done you and good luck with ET today (it's a breeze). You can keep me company on the dreaded 2WW.   

Maizie, hello and welcome to the crazy world of IVF.  You'll find all the support you need here. The girls are fantastic and have been my lifeline over the past few months. 

Lots of 

Lil x


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Aiky, so sorry to hear you and DP news


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi there, just back from the ACU and good news    was told that everything is going really well and that I start the big dose of injections tomorrow, so hopefully this goes to plan and no cycsts if so egg collection could be the week after next  . 

Maizie


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

maizie - congratulations babe I sent you a pm did you get it? 

sarah x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Yes I did, think I sent one back to you, will just go and check.

Maizie x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello Girlies!!

How is everyone today? What a gorg day it is today!! Think im off to take the dog out soon.

Hey Sarah, how are you feeling? 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya I hope its okay to join the chat?! I have started IVF at Ninewells and I am looking for some advice. My nasel spray started Tuesday and I know its only been 3days I have been taking it but so far I have no side effects and am worried that it isn't working. When I take the spray I get the not so nice taste about 5mins after and the taste lasts a couple of minutes but after that nothing. No mood swings etc. I know I shouldn't complain but just hope its working. Can anyone offer advice or has this been the case with anyone else? Thanx C


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Claire, welcome to the scotish girls! Im also at Ninewells, and when i was d/r i had the taste its horrible, some people dont have to many side effects, try not worry if you can taste it you are doing it right 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa, thank you!!! Think I just needed someone to reassure me. Just you read that there is so many side effects and when you don't get any the mind starts to race.   xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats ok, trying to think back i dont hink i had any side effects until about a week into it. 

Is this your first tx?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

So long as its working I won't miss the side effects!

Yeah this is our first, we got put on the waiting list in January and its a 18 month wait in our area so were lucky enough to be in a position to self fund. My tubes are blocked and I have a large cyst on my right ovary. Which they have decided to leave alone this time to see if they can get eggs from it. 

I see from your footer you have had 2 attempts are you in the process of treatment or waiting?

Luv C xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had my first tx in Oct last year and they found a lrge fibroid during the first scan, they had said if the tx didn't work then they woudl consider taking it out, so it never worked and they took the fibroid out nearly 3 weeks ago, the cons had said that my next turn is around July. We were really lucky last year, we were put on the waitng list and they said to us 2 years, so we were prepared to pay for it, but 6 weeks later they sent the date through, they had recieved extra funding so we were bumped up the list!! Glad we were cos they found the fibroid. So in July it will be my 2nd tx. 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah thats great that you don't have a long wait and you were so lucky to be put to the top of the list so quick!! July isn't far away, don't know if its just me but this year has flew by. Hope you have recovered from the Fibroid being taken out   Luv Cxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

This year has went in so quickly!!!  Im still off work just now, hoping to go back soon, but its up to the gp.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope you get well soon!!! Well I had better run the now coz am at work and really should be getting on. Thank you so much for making me feel welcome and for your advice. Take care luv C xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi claire welcome to FF and the scottish girls board!! I am Ninewells too and am 3 days ahead of you with the sniffing!! So looks like we are cycle buddies!!   

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quick question, does anyone know if Ninewells just do 3 day transfers? Or do they let your embies go to blasts of they are good enough?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

another new thread - scottish girls is getting bigger every day!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - I'm not sure I think they are taking mine to blast but this is something I want confirmed when I am back on the 15th  the embryologists words were " you have 8 really excellant quality embryos so she wanted to grow them for a couple of days after thaw" Is that just a 3 day transfer? 

sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

saze1982 said:


> Lisa - I'm not sure I think they are taking mine to blast but this is something I want confirmed when I am back on the 15th the embryologists words were " you have 8 really excellant quality embryos so she wanted to grow them for a couple of days after thaw" Is that just a 3 day transfer?
> 
> sarah xx


Hi Sarah

Do you remember what day your embies were frozen ? I remember you had OHSS but were your embies frozen immediately or day 2, 3


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just a quickie from me, that's me officially PUPO!!!!!       Had 1 really good embrio put back today, but unfortunately the other 2 ween't really good enough to freeze.  You know what they say though, it only takes 1!!!

The consultant said however that my insides are in a bigger mess than he originally thought.  Seems my 2 uteruses are very small, so would be difficult for me to carry full term, and i def have 2 cervix's.  So if this treatment doesn't work, I've to have an MRI to check everything out - he said it was one of the worst he'd seen - thanks!!!  

Anyway, I'm just glad to have one back, just wish the next 2 weeks would go in quick now!!      

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> saze1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa - I'm not sure I think they are taking mine to blast but this is something I want confirmed when I am back on the 15th the embryologists words were " you have 8 really excellant quality embryos so she wanted to grow them for a couple of days after thaw" Is that just a 3 day transfer?
> ...


I got my EC on the Friday morning and I believe they froze them on the saturday afternoon!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls

 its so busy on here its hard to keep up!!!
How are you all?
I've not been doing very much,   just taking things easy since my stent came out. 
Plan on having a blow out tomorrow night though.....me, DH friends & family are all going to a charity night at a wee bowling club.....cheap booze & cheesy music 

weenster - good luck for the 2ww . Try & keep busy to take your mind off things but dont be over doing it. I hope you get the best news ever in 2wks time   

Claire -  welcome to the Scottish Girls thread!  Good luck with your IVF journey, I've not long done my 1st ICSI cycle & this site & the girls on here have been great, looking forward to hearing all your news etc in the coming weeks 

Maizie - Fab news!!!  Have fun with the jabs.....just grin & bear it! 

Lil- how you getting on hunni?? Are you  staying sane or going a bit      I'm really hoping that its   right til the end & then you get a BFP!!!!   

Bev - you're up late, after 8.30pm   Get to bed Mrs!!!! You & buba need rest  


Sarah - sorry the hormones are playing you up!  Not good, hope it passes soon , def try & relax with something like a massage or else find a padded cell where you can do no harm   , thinking of you

kizzy, tracy, janet, red, lisa & every1 else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Think this is the beginning of the end for me girls.   Spotting yesterday (which is my usual up to 4 days before AF).   Had rotton AF cramp last night and this morning and heavier spotting.   AF feels like it is just around the corner (just wish she'd get here and put me out of my misery).     Oh well, roll on next cycle.

Lil


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lil - Hope its not your   on the way my  for you that you get your   and that it is only implantation spotting.      

Love Lou x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Mrs R, hope you get on ok with your review appt today.  Let us know how it goes!   

Lil,  still keeping fingers crossed for you, try to stay positive!  

Everyone else, will catch up properly later!

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WooHoo Weenster you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!!                    

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

saze1982 said:


> ♥ Minxy ♥ said:
> 
> 
> > saze1982 said:
> ...


Ok so your embies were frozen on day 1 in that case, so if the embryologist wants to leave them for a day or so then that may be a day 2 or 3 transfer.............or if enough good quality possibly take to blasto but I would ask her about that.

Lots of luck to you  
Natasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls

Lil -I'm so hoping its not the case,you jst never know, dont give up hope yet!!   

weenster - how you doing pet? Are you surviving??   I did phone GRI today.....see below

well some news from me.....spoke to GRI this morning & they're happy for me to start my 2nd ICSI when my next AF arrives!!! No real reason why 1st ICSI was unsuccessful  
For next cycle they're gonna try me at a higher dose of GonalF, I was on 225 the last time. 
I've to ring them on day 1 of next AF (should be due around 21st April fingers crossed) & get my prostap appt booked for day 21 etc, so I'll be back on rollercoaster Late May/ early June time!!  
I'm champing at the bit to get started again......patience    
Only downside is that our holidays plans are well & truly scuppered now, too much on & happening before TX start to fit in a wee sunshine break, still not to worry this is more important! 

have a great weekend Every1

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Mrs R!!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya All

Sarah - Thank you for the welcome!  I see your b/l scan is the 15th April, I have mine on the 17th April. How is your sniffing going, I see you have had a few side affects from it. Here I was worrying that I had none.  

Mrs R - Looking forward to sharing my journey. Thats great news that your next ICSI is only weeks away  

Lisa - How are you today?  

Weenster - I will be thinking about you, fingers crossed for  

Big hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire on my abandoned cycle I had none apart from a few hot fluses towards the end but this time holly   I am seriously thinking about getting signed off work because of my bad temper everyone is going to hate me at work!!  

Mrs R that's great no need to wait, you must be over the moon because the waiting is one of the worst things about this whole thing!! 

Weenster I hope you have those feet up and are doing absolutely nothing

Lisa I'm on this weekend!!!!! grrrrrrrr    Is there still jobs going beside you ? There is a job in endoscopy I am thinking about going for but not sure if I will loose an awful lot of my unsociable hours either, I have decided to apply to go back to uni and finish my training off when I can!! 

Bev - It's about time you had a belly pick up !!

Maizie - How did the first injections go?!! 

Aiky - how are you doing? I hope you are taking it easy and not rushing back to work too soon !! 

Lil - PMA - I hope it's your time    !!!! 

Lou How you doing? What's your plans for this weekend? 

Kizzy - how are you hun? you are being awfully quiet!!!!    

My mate forced me to go out with her today for lunch and then went up to her's and got the dog went for a 2 hour power walk round clatto park and you know what ? I feel sooooooo much better for it I have been feeling like the worst person in the world!!!! I have been such a ***** to everyone and just so knackered all the time but I stomped it out today and feel great! I am still having very little support from my mum and sisters but hey ho, they don't phone me or anything they just wait for me to phone all the time and they don't even ask how everything is going - I haven't been a ***** to them just incase you were thinking they were too scared to phone this week that is just an example they don't even know I am feeling like this!! Never mind I am very luckly to have the friends that I do!! 

sarah xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there guys 

Great news Mrs R

Sarah that walk sounded like just the job, I know what you mean about the temper thing I was like a green monster really short with lots of people, either that or really weepy, I am working this weekend and also bank holiday Monday

Claire - hope the scan goes well on the 17th

Lil - any news yet please stay positive

Aikey sending you lots of  

Weenster hope you are not going to  

Well off to the cinema soon 

Love Lou x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

This has been a busy board - just trying to catch up with everyone.

Hi and Welcome Claire and Maizie
Mrs R - thats good news eh.  Not long to wait.

Weenster - got everything xd for you.

Bev - Hows things hon?

LIL - please dont give up hope - got everything crossed.

Saze - hows the sniffing going?

Kizzy - Hows the wedding plans.

Lisa & Lou how you doing?

First of all I just want to say a massive thank you to all you girls on this for helping me through this, right from the very start.  Couldnt have stayed sane without you lot.

I'm feeling okay, onwards and upwards as they say.  Going to have a nice big glass (or bottle) of wine tomorrow night.  (not had a hangover for months now - dreading that bit!!!).

In the next few weeks until my AF arrives and we start again, am going to take the time for me; get my body into rights and try again.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me butting in.
I am having treatment at ninewells and have got ET tomorrow. I was reading through and saw the question about whether ninewells take embies to blasts. I had this conversation with the embryologist on wednesday and they don't at the minute but they are discussing it at the minute and think they are going to start. What she did say though was that they were great believers that our body's were the best incubators.

Suzy x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Hi Aiky, hope you dont have too much of a hangover , how are you?

Hi Claire, how are you? Im ok today, just away to go out soon, then think im off out tonight with dh.

Hi Sarah, I love taking my dog up clatto, was up there this week, glad you felt better, i always do after taking my pooch out. Hmm endoscopy, a few people from my ward have went there and some people like it but think its so different from the wards, think some of them miss the laugh you have working on a ward. There are jobs up beside me, but the medical floor are away to reconfigure, really not looking forward to it, but it means that 2 wards will be gen med and then the rest are specialised, i really hop i can stay in GI though, but it will be hard as they are putting 2 wards into one, although there are a few of us in our ward specially trained in 1 area so fingers crossed. You should go back and do you training!!

Hi Lou, how are you? big hugs to you working this weekend, i hate working a late on a Sun , at least Mon will be quiet though  

Hi Maizie, how are you? Have a good night out tonight!! Think im off out too with dh though, prob just end up in the playwrite, i love that bar!!

Hi Lil, how are you? How is the 2ww going 

Hi Suzy, welcome!! You are not butting in, thank you for answering my question, i hope they are doing it when my next turn comes up will ask them though about it. Good lick for et today thinking of you       

Hi to Bev, Kizzy, Mrs R, Weenster  

Helo to everyone else, hope you all have a fab weekend!!

Well im off out this afternoon meeting a couple of friends, on of them is lookng after a 1year old this weekend so will have him with us, so might go up to the zoo!! Then think im off out tonight with dh.

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I'm afraid the   were off-duty this morning and I gave in to temptation.   Used CB Digital (as it's supposed to detect up to 4 days early).   Anyway the dreadful words 'not pregnant' stared back at me after a few minutes.   Didn't cry (probably 'cos I did so much of that last night).   Still just spotting, but had abdo cramps since Thur night.   Feel in complete turmoil today.   DH away today and tomorrow (he doesn't know I tested or just how lowsy I really feel).

I know we can financially afford another cycle, I just don't know if I've got enough emotionally to do it again.   I don't want to throw away our chance to have a family, but at our age maybe we should just try an get our heads round things and choose to be childfree.   I'm fed up with not being able to plan ahead or share our traumas at home (none of our friends or family knows about this and it's just getting too hard - now I am crying).

Anyway, Tues is just a formality now, but I can at least talk through our options with the and perhaps get an idea of timescales, etc.   If we do go ahead I don't know whether taking a month off will make any difference, perhaps have a holiday just the two of us, but at my age every month counts.

Sorry about the me post.

Aiky, it's good to hear from you and lovely to see you being positive again.   It's hard coming back from the brink.   You're a very strong and determined person and I wish you all the best with your treatment.

Weenster, hope you're resting.   Good luck with the 2WW.

Hello and welcome to Claire and Suzy - good luck with your treatment.   You'll get all the support and info you need from the girls here - they're absolute gems.

Lil x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lil - I wanna give you a big hug!!!!!!!      I do understand the whole wanting to hold off and being fed up of not being able to plan ahead and share with friends.  I have said to DP that if this cycle is not successful then I want to have a good break to have a normal relationship again. Don't be sorry about the me post, you post helps ppl know that they are normal because they are thinking exactly the way you are.  It must be really hard with DH being away, do you not think you could share with one of your closest friends? 

Suzy - fingers crossed for your ET    

sarah xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all for your luck. It must have worked as I have now got 1 x 8cell and 1 x 7 cell on board - The embryologist said the 8 cell was grade 2 verging on grade 1 and the 7 cell he thinks might actually be an 8 cell so he was very happy with them, the other 2 not good enough to freeze but I have the best 2 on board so that's the main thing. Now I have to wait SEVENTEEN DAYS before I test.  I can't remember it being that long before. I am going to be insane  by the time it comes round. I had a week off work last time whereas this time I am going back on tuesday. Giving myself the 72 hours to chill then will go back to it. So that will take mind off thinking about it.

Lil - sorry to here about your bfn   

Weenster - Hows your 2ww going? Good luck, I will keep my fingers crosed for you   

Lisa - glad I could help. I think the more cycles I go through the more questions I seem to ask. i went in with embryologist this morning for him to tell me how the embies were and was in for half and hour!!! I bet he was thinking I was never going to stop asking questions  

Hi to everyone else

Suzyxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Suzy, congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Have just been reading all your posts and I know how hard it is for you all right now but please don't give up, it took us 6yrs of treatment to get our baby and i can assure you all it is worth it.  It wasn't easy for us but the good times now outway all the rough we went through with the treatment.

Aiky I agree about you taking time out with DH, after my miscarriage me and DH went to Benidorm for a couple of days just to go somewhere that no one knew what we had gone through and just to get sometime just the 2 of us and I can honestly say it did help.

I can't remember who it was asking about the days transfer for FET, I don't think it matters on what day they were frozen on at GRI they follow the same procedure with all FET, my eggs were frozen on day 3 and I still had them thawed on the Tuesday and put back on the Wednesday.

Lil don't give up just yet and stay away from the peesticks it's better to wait until test day for a true result.

Suzy good luck with the 2ww hopefully it won't seem to long.

Michelle x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa and everyone else,

Had a nice night out on Saturday ended up in Bruach in the Ferry and only had one wee glass of wine so I wa a good girl. 

Injections going okay cant beleive how much more you have to put in than when I was on ICI.

Oh what does BFP and PUPO mean stil havent managed to find the abbreviation page.


Hope everyone is doing okay and keeping my fingers crossed for Friday and my 8 day scan.  


Maizie xxx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Maizie,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0
Heres the link to the page you're looking for (I hope).

but the 2 you were asking about are - 
PUPO - Pregnant until proven otherwise
BFP - Big fat positive

Good luck for your scan on friday

Suzy xxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you,

Can anyone tell me how painful the egg collection is and if I should get sedated or watch on the screen?

I will be going through it on my own as hubby is working away so dont know what the best option is?

Can anyone help


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Girlies,

Sorry it's been so long since I was last on, my PC at home's decided to pack in and I'm just back at work today .... the joys!

Anyway, here goes:

Maizie, I was sedated for ec, didn't feel a thing and was fine after it.  Seemingly though I was talking rubbish when I was coming round from it though - dh says it's like truth serum!!!   Hope all goes well with you on Friday!  

Lil, thinking of you, remember pee sticks are only 50% accurate 4 days before, so it's not a def BFN!  Sending you     for tomorrow!

Suzy, welcome to the 2ww!  I'm doing ok so far, just trying to take my mind off things!  How you been feeling?  I'm actually a bit worried as I'm not feeling any different, but I don't suppose I should!  

Saze, I can totally sympathise withy ou!  I was an emotional wreck when d/ring!  Still, you're almost there!

Bev, how's you getting on?  

Aiky, still thinking of you.  It def sounds as though you've got the right attitude!  Hope you're hangover isn't too bad! 

Clare, how you feeling on the nasal spray?  Hope it's all going well for you!

Mrs R, that's great news!  Bet you can't wait on AF now!  Just out of interest, i was on 150 dose of Gonal F - is 225 the standard or were you on a higher for some reason?  I'm hoping to get mine put up next time!  Keeping fingers crossed for you! 

Kizzy, not had a wedding update for a wee while - how's it going??

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the egg collection, a tiny bit nervous about it.

Did you take time off after it and also do you need to take time off when the eggs get put back in?

Maizie x


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Maizie - I also got sedated for EC - It's a little bit tender afterwards but Ive never been too bad.  I had ET on Saturday and I took a holiday today but I am back to work 2moro. I suppose it depends on how you feel in yourself. I took a week and a half off on my last cycle and it was negative so I didn't see the point this time, also last time I drove myself nuts with having too much time to think it just seemed to drag.

Weenster - It's going ok. I am getting more stomach cramps this time than on previous cycles - but apart from that I am only getting the cyclogest side effects. 

Hi to everyone else xx

Suzy xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Maizie, At ninewells they give you the choice of sedation or a pump that you press to give yourself pain relief, i done that one, and can honestly say it was not sore, just uncomfy, you just feel pressure but you can just press the button and that sorts it out, when i came back from ec, i was sitting up reading the paper and having some toast!! I took from ec until test date off, i was sore that night really bloated but by the next day it was nearly away. I would def recommend the pump. I watched them retrieving the eggs on the screen, it was amazing!! Glad you had a good night out, i ended up staying in, making uo for it this weekend though!! 

Hope that helps

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Maizie,

I had egg collection last Tuesday, et on Thursday and just came back to work today.  To be honest it's all the daytime tv i could take, although I'm thinking I might take Wednesday off for another wee rest.  

Suzy, I'm not getting cyclogest, I'm on crinone instead which is a gel rather than a pesary.  not having any side effects though, what kind of things are you having?  I'm getting worried now about my lack of symptoms ......

Speak soon all,

Weenster x


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!!!! Hope you are all well!!!!  

Well am on day 7 of the nasel spray and so far still no side effects   I so hope its working  

Started to get a bit of a pain down in the lower of my belly but can't complain.

Take care everyone!!! xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

ok ladies this is day 10 of sniffing and still no AF?!!   I'm getting a bit concerned as I got a bleed on day 8 the last time plz plz plz no more complications and it's going ok. The mood swings have eased of thank god!!!! In replace of my bad moods is now a spotty face as punishment me thinks for being so bad to everyone last week, my cat is still avoiding me she nearly ended up in the slow cooker last week blooming scratched my nice new living room door  .

I took sedation Maizie when I got my EC and was home within 2 hours and I won't advise you past that because I went pete tong after that and that won't happen to you.  xxx

Hello ladies xxxxxxxxx

sarah xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

When is your scan Sarah? I had the breakout of spots!! Now have the old tea tree which helps tons!!! Poor cat!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - 15th a week tomorrow, I just want to get my AF so I know everything is going ok to this stage!!!  Poor cat?!! poor new door !!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a little af dance for you!!!!

                  

Hopefully it will come soon for you!!!

Im still waiting on mine, its now nearly 2 weeks late    !!

Hope the door is not too bad!! I can send my dog round to sort the cat out!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the dance what do you think they would do if I didn't get a bleed?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

If you dont have a bleed by the 13th i would give the a phone and say to them, they will prob scan you anyway, there are meds that can bring on a bleed. 

Try and post on peer support, you will get better answers that way 

Are you off work just now? How were your 10days off?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - have you ever known your dances to work within 25 mins ?!! I just started bleeding   I have the full works cramps the lot so panic over!! lol


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Woohoo!!!! It worked!!!!!

Sorry you are sore though, get the hot water bottle out!! That always helps me, so does choccie!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Weenster - side effects I am having are only from cyclogest and you really wouldn't want it. Really bad wind (Sorry TMI). and sore boobs but apart from that nothing. I wouldn't worry about it tho cos if you read through other boards there can be loads of side effects or none at all with BFP's.

Sarah & Lisa - I got the spot outbreak too and they are just starting to clear up a bit now.

Take care
Suzy xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya 

I have just read the comments from Sarah and Lisa about having AF on the nasel spray. I am due mine today and wasn't sure whether to expect it or not    HELP!! 

Thanx C xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Clare, im sure my af was a couple of days late, think that you should have bleed as the spray works by shutting down your ovaries and making the womb lining nice and thin. Hope you get it soon, when is your scan?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Mmm I wasn't advised that I should expect a normal bleed, fingers crossed it comes soon. My scan is next Thursday (17th).

How are you? Luv C xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope it comes soon, im sure that my af showed up on the Sun and had scan on the Friday after it. 

Im ok just about to head out, how are you?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls I'm still around, off to chipping campden in the cotswolds to do a course for work today, back thurs!

Wedding plans going fine - not got much left to do really  
Hope you are all well


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Claire01 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have just read the comments from Sarah and Lisa about having AF on the nasel spray. I am due mine today and wasn't sure whether to expect it or not  HELP!!
> 
> Thanx C xx





lisa25 said:


> Hi Clare, im sure my af was a couple of days late, think that you should have bleed as the spray works by shutting down your ovaries and making the womb lining nice and thin. Hope you get it soon, when is your scan?
> 
> Love Lisa xx


Hi

Yes, you should have a bleed whilst downregging, although the downregging drugs can delay it.

With our first IVF, my AF arrived day before baseline scan (I always start DR on cd21 but have long luteal phase so cycles are 31 days so although arrived on time, it's still longer than some other ladies)...I was concerned that womb lining wouldn't be thin enough by time of baseline (cd2) but it was perfectly fine....they look for it to be around minimum of 4mm and mine was already at 3.7mm.

You've got a few days to go I believe but if you're concerned then just contact your clinic...some will still go ahead with baseline if no bleed (and you can have baseline when you're actually bleeding too)....if at baseline you've not downregged enough then may just mean need to carry on for a few more days...sometimes they may check your womb lining and E2 (oestradiol levels) if you've not bled and if those are all ok then occasionally will still suggest starting stimms...depends on the clinic and consultant.

....but most times you should have a bleed whilst downregging.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Just a quickie from me.  Test day today - BFN again I'm afraid.  DH and I will be taking some time out before rushing into any decisions about what to do next.  Had a good chat with the nurse at clinic, so next step will probably be AMH test and chat with Consultant to review cycle and see whether or not we have any realistic chances.

Good luck to everyone on 2WW and treatment.

Lil x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

Just checking in to say Hi and welcome Newbies.

Newbies you are all in safe hands here, and Im wishing you all good-luck with your treatments.

Am reading everyday, so keeping tabs on you Lisa, Sarah,    

Kizzy, seems like you got the wedding sorted 

Lil have pm'd you sending you lots of    .

Hi to Janet, weenster, tracy, who have I forgotten  , sorry as you all know the brain 

Love
Bev


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Lil,

Just wanted to say sorry to hear about your -result today. Sending you lots of  

Suzyx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lil sorry to hear your result babe xxxxxxxxx    

sarah x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lil -   sending you and your DH lots of     so sorry for you both, take time with each other.

Claire - hope your   turns up soon

Maizie - At EC I only had the PCA (patient controlled analgesia) machine, no sedation as I wanted to see everything they were doing, I only felt uncomfortable

Saze - glad to hear your   has arrived

Kizzymouse - enjoy the cotswolds, I wish I could have courses at my work going to places, I only ever end up going to another ward within the hospital for a course.

Suzy - hope those side-effects are not too horrendous

Hi to everyone else

I am still waiting patiently for my   to arrive after our abandoned IVF cycle, I think this is the only time I have ever wanted her to arrive.  We have to wait for 2   and lots of blood tests etc. before we can even contemplate starting on another cycle, oh and of course we have to find another £800 or so for another lot of drugs as we are self-funding.

But anyway enough about us hope everyone is bearing up.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Lil, im so sorry about your result, thinking of you and dh  

Hi to everyone else, how are you all today? 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

3weeks 2 days heehaa, are you packed.

Sorry Lou forgot to say hiya to you 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Think im goig clothes shopping at the weekend!! Got my passport through yesterday!! 

Im so excited!! It has flown in!! 

might have a look at prices for a show in Las Vegas tonight

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Im up in Dundee on Saterday to write my Life in Uk test, have been trying to study but have just felt horrid, but think I will pass, I better hey.

Might wonder around the shops aswell while Im up I do enjoy the shops in Dundee.

What show do you want to see any ideas.

Lv

Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck for your test, im sure you will pass with flying colours    

I really wait to see Cirque De Soliel, so think it wil that, dotn know which one though.

I love a good wander round the shops, have you started buying stuff for bubs?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks,

No am just looking at this stage, I would love to but Im superstitious, will wait a wee while.  I think most people buy after there 20 week scan, so will try and hold out until then, hope I can    

Well best I get some food in my tummy, feed me and Babe   , My DH reckons that Babe's gonna come out loving Cheerios   .

You take care Lisa, nice to chat again.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Enjoy your grub!!!

Will be thinking of you on Sat!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

LIL - sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

Ax


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Only two days till my day 8 scan, can you tell me what they are looking for at this stage and why would an IVF cycle be abandonded?  Is it for the same reason as ICI?

Maizie


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Maizie, At the scan they will look at the womb lining to make sure that it is plump. and then they will look at your ovaries to see if there are any follies and how many, they will measure the size of them too. They look for them to be about 20mm, if there not dont worry, they will just keep you stimming and rescan a few days later, thats what happened to me. 

Hope this helps

Love Lisa


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Bit of a me post I'm afraid but I'm after some advice.  When the rest of you were on the 2ww, did you ever have any strange discharge?  TMI coming up but last night I had a sort of spongy 'thing' about 5mm big, with a wee red dot in the middle when i wiped, I'm terrified that this was my wee embie comming out!  Does anyone know whether this can be normal, or am i clutching at straws??  Thought this 2ww was going really well, but not so sure now .....

Will catch up properly with you all later!

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Weenster, sorry cant help with that               . Could it just be a bit of trauma left from et? 

How is everyone today? Just had to take the washig in cos the snow came on  , its stopped now, typical!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - I'm trying to give myself a good kick up the bum today adn trying to stop being so fed up! I'm getting on my own nerves and that's making me cry! grrrr blooming hormones!! Are you all packed for your hol? 

Weenster -          for your 2 ww, I don't know the answer as I haven't reached ET before but I just wanted you to know I hope it wasn't and that it was just a bit of discharge. 

Hello all How is everyone? 

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls, I've not been around for a few dys cos I'm making the most of feeling good now that my stent is out!! 
Been really busy, Charity night with way too much cider on Fri nite , Football on Saturday , Friends over on Sat nite so more booze , lazy day with DH on sunday, out looking at bedroom furniture with mum on Monday, dinner at In-laws Mon nite & then yest I'd to take my Dad for his pre-op assessment followed by a shopping trip to Braehead so I've been a busy girlie indeed!!!

how you all doing today? Just been reading the posts & catchin up with all the goings on..........

1st of all Lil I'm so sorry pet about your result  How you coping? Its such a horrible time, you need time to get your head round it all & take it all in. Me & DH talked loads when I got my BFN, I also cried loads which helped too, jst let it all out. I was in similar position in that I couldnt chat to nayone else about it cos we'd only told our 2 mums & I didnt want to be bawling my eyes out & upsetting them. YOu really do need time to get over this. Are you going to try & go away with DH for a wee break? We contemplated this but we've got too much on before our next TX starts so we're going to concentrate on the next ICSI, it is so hard to pick yourself up but I'm sure you'll get there, sending you & DH lots of luv  stay strong & try to be positive xxx

Claire - Hows your downregging going? not long til your scan, is it nxt thurs? Any sign of your   showing up yet?

Saze - are you still surviving pet?? Hows the     emotions doing? Have you committed any murders or GBH?  It must be horrid! Did you take any time off work? I strangely liked the d/r side of things apart from the flushes! Anyway not long til your scan, next Tues is it? I'm so pleased your   turned up, how you feeling with it?

Lou - what did you see at the cinema? We're thinking of going this week, I quite fancy 'Awake'. Last thing i saw was 'Vantage Point' which was quite good. I luv the flicks!!! Has your AF turned up yet? I know its hard but you'll need to try & stay patient for a few mths while you have these tests etc but hopefully they'll help you achieve your dream & you'll be trying again soon 

Aiky - I've been thinking of you lots, how r u & DH doing? You're sounding positive which I know is hard to be but that great. You do need time to think about it all, the whys, what ifs etc etc Do you know what your next steps will be? Stay strong hunni 

Suzy - we've not 'met before so  . Hope you're ET went well & you're enjoying being PUPO! 17dys is a hell of a time to wait, I was bad enough with 15dys!!! Try & stay sane on the crazy 2ww. Its good you're going to be at work, less time to think about it all.  Keep us posted on how you're doing  

Lisa - You've got snow Lucky you, not a flake here! You on countdown mode to your hols, are you doing it in dys yet? Always seems nearer when you start saying X amount of dys!! Have you looked into the shows in Vegas? We went to see Siegfried & Roy's Illusion show with all the Lions & Tigers, just after we were there Roy was seriously injured by a tiger during a show so its no longer running anymore but we were lucky to see it before it closed. Cirque du soleil is meant to be fab, which one you thinking of seeing? Are there any big concerts or boxing or anything else on when you're there? Anyway back to reality for the timebeing .... did you go to the zoo & out with DH at the weekend? Any sign of your AF yet?

Maizie - hey hunni, good luck for your scan. They'll just be doing an internal scan to look at your uterus lining & to see how many follicles you've got in each ovary. If you're not ready they'll giv you more stimms & ask you back for another scan. You'll be fine & I hope you're ready for EC soon. Dont worry about EC, its really ok & nothing to worry about. I was a bit apprehensive when I went for my EC but wondered what I was worrying about afterwards. I had sedation & remember very little about it although I was allegedly chatting away the whole time....god knows what I was saying   You'll do great hunni. After EC I was tired from the sedation so came home & had a wee nap. Felt a bit tender afterwards for a day or two, quite stretched feeling so I just took things easy. ET literally took about 10mins tops, it was just like having a smear test. I felt fine after that but couldnt help worrying that my embies would fall back out  silly mare that I am  Good luck for the events of the next week! 

Weenster - pet I'm not sure what that could be  I never had that, would it not be the right kinda time for implantation though? Here's hoping it is eh  . Try & not worry about it. I feel like you've been on your 2ww for ages already so god knows how you must be feeling. 
Going back to the doseage rates of the Gonal F, I'm not sure how they determine what dose you'll get. Maybe its to do with your own hormone level to start off with or something. I was just told that I was to take the 225 rate which I did, they said they'd put the rate up in the hope that my left ovary would respond better next time & that maybe i'd get more eggs. I got 6 eggs last time, 4 from right ovary & 2 from left. I'm not sure what dose I'll get next time. Stay sane & saying lots of   for you.
****What dose rate have all you other girls been on?****

Kizzy - you've been as quite as a mouse hunni , you ok? I hope your course is alright, will you have any free or fun time or is it all work? I used to quite like going away when I worked as I' usualyy go with a colleague & we'd go out for slap up meals & drinks all on company expenses!! How many weeks til the BIG DAY You getting excited, you sound very organised! Well done you!

Bev - You keeping those eyes open any easier yet Are matchsticks still required after 7.30pm?  Maybe once you get to 12wks & 1st trimester is over the tiredness might pass (fingers crossed eh). When's your next scan, is it 12 or 15wks? Happy Shopping on Saturday & good luck for your test 

well what a mammoth post,   to all the other girlies on here

Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well I still have no   , just wish it would start so I can relax a bit till my scan next Thursday.

Natasha & Lisa - Thank you so much for your knowledge, I really appreciate it.

Lou - Thanx, hope your   also arrives soon!!

Sarah - How are you? Are you bearing up? Not long till your scan now!!

Lil - So sorry to hear your   news!! Take care    

Mrs R - So glad to hear you are feeling much better!!! 

Weenster - Hope embie is just making its self comfortable!!     

Maizie - not long now till your scan, how are you?

   for everyone!!! Luv Cxxxxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Claire - feeling quite possitive dont know if thats a good or a bad thing  its a bit of a nightmare as DH is still away in Saudi and hes not back until the 25th APril so very strange feeling doing it all on my own, thank god hes got seemingly lovely sperm (so the nurse told me).  So heres hoping that I have lovely eggs.   Fingers crossed for Friday for me


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Maizie

I would say keep thinking positive but this is my first tx, I kinda don't know how to feel about it all!! To be honest I feel excited  

So does DH work in Saudi? You must be counting days till scan and days till DH is home!

Have you been okay with the injections? 

I'll defo have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Been okay with the injections, just have to grin and bear them,

Last night I had already stuck it in my tummy before I noticed that I hadnt put it up to 225 so had to take it out and do it again, begining to look a bit like a pin cushion :L

I now its all just a awaiting game and counting the days.

DH works in Saudi 5 weeks on 5 weeks off not long to go now. Speak to him everyday and webcam him every night so get to see his dear little face.

What does tx mean sorry still new to all the jargon.  xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Hey Maizie, how are you? Tx means treatment  Glad you are managing the jabs

Hey Mrs R, im ok, how are you? Think we are going to see Ka, i fancied the Beatles one though, but got to let dh have his own way sometimes . its now stopped snowing, think it done that cos i popped the washing out!! You have been busy!!

Hi Claire, how are you? Glad to be of help, im sure your af will rear her head soon, sending you an af dance         

Hi Sarah, how are you? Need to look out my suitcase, then off holiday shopping, i cant wait!! My day started really well but since then have not done much, going to nip out soon to tesco, making cheesecake today yumm. 

Hello to everyone else!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Maizie - The injection part is something am not looking forward to, hope I will manage to do them myself, if not it will be down to DH! At least you are still able to keep intouch and keep him updated everyday. I see Lisa advised you that tx means treatment, to be honest I am still getting used all the jargon as well. xxx

Lisa - Thanx for the AF dance, other than constant watching am good thanx! how are you! I see you are planning for a holiday, when do you leave? I would love to go to Las vegas sounds brill!!!! xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Claire, hope af dance works for you!! Going on hols theh 1st May for 10 days!! Im so excited!! We had said if tx didn't work then we would have a big holiday as a treat.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Claire & Maizie you'll soon be up to speed with all the jargon 

Hope Lisa's AF dance works for you Claire!! Fingers crossed eh!

Maizie I'm so hoping your DH's lovely sperm & your luvly eggies make some very luvrly embies!! You're so strong doing all this on your own, especially the injections, I was a wimp & got my DH to do them, even though they didnt hurt I just could jag myself  Will DH be back home then by time your on your 2ww? Itd be good to have him around then. Good that you stil chat everyday & use the webcam, must be so hard I'd miss my DH terribly if he was away. You know we're alays here if you need a chat etc 

Lisa I'm good thanks, meant to be ironing & cleaning loo's but somehow haven't managed to get round to that yet!! Holiday shopping will be fab hunni, I saw lots of nice wee summery tops & tshirts yest & nice flip flops etc, think I'll be spending some of my b'day vouchers on some treats, jst hope we get a summer this year! What kinda cheeseckae you making? I luv chocolate or toffee cheesecake, do you do that? Is it not quite difficult to make?


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Mrs R

Thank you for your support.    DH will be back on the 2ww if everything goes ok on Friday then at ec and the ET (think thats right).

Cant wait for him to come home, we will be booking a holiday to Egypt when he gets back but that wont be until September.  We have had a terrible time of it recentely, DH best friend died at Christmas then he lost his mum in January so tying to get on with things as best we can.  So hopefully we may get some good news with the TX.

Keeping everything crossed, and only 15 days until hubby is home


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, nope cheesecake dead easy to make, i make choccie base with lime topping, its a Nigella one, it tastes fab, very healthy  !!! Also going to make a pork thing for tea tonight, just been out and got the stuff for that too, im turnig very domesticated in my time off!! I'm meant to be cleaning too, but somehow not managed it today, oh well, as long as the house is tidy!! I hope we get a summer, it was crap last year!! 

Hey Maizie, sounds like you and dh have had a tough few months  

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

maizie sounds like you definitely both deserve a bit of good luck & here's hoping it starts with this TX  Definitely get that holiday booked when DH is back, looking for hols will keep you sane on your 2ww 

Lisa if you know a good Choc or Toffe recipe then pass it on, or if you can adapt Nigella's then let me know, I'd luv to make one, I'm not a fan of Lime though  I'm always saying i'm gonna start doing more 'proper' 'homemade' cooking more but never get round to it.....bit like the ironing & cleaning eh!  Hope you enjoy your din dins


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, i have loads of cook books im sure ill have a recipe for you, will look it out and give you the recipe!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's the link to "What every New Member should know" thread on the Introductions board, which includes jargon etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

take care
Natasha


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies, not posted for a while sorry   but been really busy with this extension and can't believe the amount of stress sorting out a bunch of hairy builders can be  .  Had first bowel scan today, wasn't very pleasant and was painfull, soo looking forward to next one next wed, NOT!!  I promise to do some personals soon.

 to everyone

Janet
xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for all your kind messages.  You are a wonderful bunch and I'd be lost without you.  Had an AMH test done yesterday and got appointment with Consultant on 21/04/08, quite quick really.  After than we're planning a week away in the sun to relax, recharge our batteries and make some decisions.  It'll be the first holiday since before all our treatment and we are in great need of it.

Lots of love

Lil xxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Girsl,

Well DDay is dawning tomorrow fingers crossed for the scan  .

Lucky Hubby has a night booked in a 5 star hotel in Bahrain on Saturday wish I was there with him, cant believe hes maoning about the weather, its to cold, its 29 degrees today, coming from one who was scottish blue :L :L

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Maizie xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Maizie, good luck for tomo, thinking of you!!               

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,


Maizie wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow       Keep positive.

Lv
Bev


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Maizie - what does DH do in Saudi? Good luck for 2moro  

Lisa - I read about the cheescake and it made me hungry - sounds lovely. Did you do much shopping for hols, Id love to go to Las Vegas (would come back bankrupt though  ) 

Lil - How are you doing? You definetely deserve a hol with all you been through and especially since you've not been away since start of tx, where do you fancy going?xx

Weenster - How are you feeling now? I'm not sure what the would have been hun but If it were me I would be trying to stay positive and convince myself it was implantation    remember PUPO  

Mrs R - Hi, nice to meet you  

 to everyone else.

2ww going ok, not really got any symptoms apart from the cyclogest ones!!

Speak soon
luv suzy xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

girlies,

Well, it's been a busy couple of days on here, hasn't it??  This 2ww seems to be taking forever!  Had no more of that strange discharge so just   that the wee embie's still there.  Does anyone know if I wasn't going to be pregnant, would you see the embie coming away, and when should that happen?  Just out of curiosity!  

Suzy, hope you're bearing up!  Sending you a bit   that all goes well with you!

Maizie, how did the scan go?  Got plenty of nice follies  Good on you for doing the injections yourself, actually I found this easier towards the end.  DH i think was beginning to look on my belly as being a dark board!

Bev, hope you're still taking is easy.  Can't believe your pregancy is going by so quickly!

Lil, I hd AMH test done too before I started my treatment.  Came back a bit high, that's why they put me on a lower dose of the stimms.  It's amazing what they can find out from blood!   hope it all works out for you!

Hi Janet, at least that's the ball rolling with teh bowel scan!  Not long till your appt at GRI, getting excited

Claire, how you doing?  The injections aren't that bad, try not to worry about them!  I went for Gonal F which is a prefilled pen - you literally screw on a needle (about 2cm long) and then press the button at the top.  I've got ample padding around my belly too so I hardly felt a thing! 

Mrs R, you sound like you've been busy  Right social butterfly ...  Hope you're doing alright!

Saze, you still down regging?  Hope the     has calmed down!

Hi to aiky , kizzy  , lisa , and everyone else    


Speak over the weekend!

Weenster x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Zulu - DH works for an oil company out in Saudi

Scan went really well feeling all possitive, have to wait for the phone call now to go in for EC next week so then its fingers crossed again that the little eggies take 

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Brilliant news     

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi this is a very quick one to say well done weenster!! 

I am working all weekend until next thursday then coming off for 12 days (in nursing terms this such a long time  )DP's cousins are over from Canada love them to bits so wanted to take time off with them they are such nice ppl.  

I also wanted to add I decided the other day that I would join a FET post and I have not yet had anyone speak to me! So it just proves how great you all are and how supportive you have been on this post and also how welcoming we are on here too. Sorry I better shoot off to work. 

Enjoy your weekend 

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, hope you've all got nice weekends planned!!
I'm still feeling really good & I'm hoping to got to cinema & out for bite to eat with DH tomorrow & then we're off to the football on Sunday so again another busy weekend, hopefully it'll make the time go quicker til we get started again!! I'm so impatient   ...  

Lisa - looking forward to a yummy recipe from you!! I'm starving right now cos I haven't had lunch yet!  So whats your plans for this weekend?

Janet - good to hear from you, been wondering how you were doing with those appts. Jst think, get the horrid ones over with & then it'll be time to go to the ACS one. You're a brave girl, I hope next weeks one goes ok, get DH to buy you a treat!!!! 

Lil - hey mrs, how you doing pet? Thats good your appt with consultant isnt too far away. I hope you get some positive action steps & can get a plan sorted out. A holiday would be fab, was thinking of this myself but no time now, where do you fancy going? Go away & enjoy time togther without all the ttc stress, you both deserve it.

suzy - you're doing great on this 2ww, keep it up    

weenster - so glad you've updated, I was thinking about you. Good news you've had no more discharge! Its sounding quite positive hunni. If you werent going to be preg I dont think you'd see the embie coming away, it'd be way too small, I certainly never noticed a thing. Try & not think about things like that. PMA PMA PMA  

Maizie - gr8 news you're scan went well, hope you'd luvly big follies!!! What day will EC be? Its exciting babes!! You're doing so well 

sarah - dont you be working too hard! At least you've got all that time off at the end of it. Hope you've got nice things planned with your relations.

how is everyone else? What you all up to?
have a good weekend everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls

Hey Mrs R, have checked a couple of books so far, and nothing will keep checking though!! How are you?

Hey Sarah, have fun at work!! Did you hear anything from about that meeting? Thats great you have loads of time off!! 

Hey Weenster, how are you? 2ww driving you mad yet , what day do you test? You are doing really well!

Hey Maizie, thats fab news about your scan, roll on next week and you can have ec!!! 

Hey Bev, how are you? Good luck for tomo!!!    

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok!

Well went ot he gp today and have been signed off for another 4 weeks, she said that i need at least 6 weeks off, so that will take it to 8 weeks  , i want to go back to work, i pleaded with her but to no avail!! Have the occupational health next about going back to work. It does still hurt at night after driving or if i have been busy, but am needing to get out and working again!! God what am i like moaning about being of work even though i still get full wages!! Right wont mention it again!!

Does anyone watch Benidorm, its on tonight cant wait!! Also Friday Night Project, i love it!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Oh my god, going in on Monday for Egg Collectio, scan was that good so am taking next week off work.

I am so excited      this works for me.

Maizie xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WooHoo Good Luck Maizie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When do you do the trigger jab?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Tomorrow at 9pm.

Just called Saudi to let him know.

Oh I can only hope and pray this works.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Enjoy your drug free day on Sun!!!!!

Ec will be over before you know it, Dr Harrold done mine, he was lovely even came and spoke to dh and me after it, then i ran and put make up on, was convinced that i was not leaving the hospital without it!!

When does you dh come home? 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

He comes home on the 25th April, so not long now.

Well away to finish work soon and go and let the cat out for a wee while in the Garden and get the washing in, will be back in touch.

xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Maizie that is great news!!! I'm sending you lots of   that those follies have luvly good quality eggs in there which I'm sure they will!!! Just 2more jabs & thats you done, sunday is your jab free day...yippee! Thats good you're off next week, make sure you take it easy & remember to drink lots of water. I'll be saying lots of   for you these coming weeks. Was DH pleased things are going so well? I'm glad he'll be home towards end of your 2ww, good to have him around then for some support.....oh its exciting!!!!

lisa I'm really good thanks!  Looking forward to spending the weekend with DH. Stop you moaning about not working, are you mad wumman     Make the most of it! Go back after you've been your hols!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Heuy Mrs r, i know what am i like moaning!! Thats what the gp said!! She just kept laughing . The line will run out after my hols, so i get to keep those hols too, god dont know when i will fit them all in!! Im now the golf widow agaun, so weekends are mine for most of it, dont know if he is playign tomo, if not then wil prob go and get the tiles organised for the kitchen, had a look last night but need to measure it up. Thnk im going out tomo night as its my friends b'day.

Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MAIZIE!!!!       

hello everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

saze1982 said:


> I also wanted to add I decided the other day that I would join a FET post and I have not yet had anyone speak to me! So it just proves how great you all are and how supportive you have been on this post and also how welcoming we are on here too. Sorry I better shoot off to work.


Hi Sarah

Please don't take it personally  The FET board is much quieter than IVF/ICSI boards as you may imagine....and quite a lot of the ladies having FET actually do post elsewhere ie on IVF/ICSI. They don't really have "chat" threads on the FET board so it's not that they're less supportive or welcoming, it's just not that busy a board...so don't take it to heart.
Also, you have to remember that lots of ladies don't get any embies to freeze, or as in your cases, don't get OHSS and have all frozen before ET at later date, so there will be far less members who use that board as they have no experience of FET.

If you have any questions then ask away as I may not be at same hospital but I've had 2 natural FETs so will try to help if you've got any queries.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies, I am way lost here, so many of us now, so I will try my best

Weenster, yes I am excited but a bit   that its only 1st apt and know I will have another long wait after that for tx, Glasgow is 20mths from referral to tx    Just got no patience.  How are you doing   for you xx

Lil, sorry to hear your sad news, a wee holiday sounds just what you both need   xx

Mrs R, you've been a busy bee and another round of social butterfly this weekend too, have fun xx

Bev, you still taking it easy xx

Hi to Maizy, thats fab news today xx

Lisa, not long now to the fab hol xx

Kizzy, nice to hear from you xx

 to Claire, lou, aiky and I know I have missed loads, sorry for that and I will give myself  

Janet xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is well, I am up early as I am travelling to Hampden today for the Scottish Cup semifinal @ 12.15hrs (just as long as we don't lose to Queen of the South)
Hope the rain stays off.  Still waiting for  to arrive wish she would hurry up as got to have another before we can start TX again.

Maizie - Good luck for your EC and that those follies have lots of nice embies in them

Mrs R - hope you have a nice weekend with DH

Lisa - Have a nice night tonight if you go out with friends

Weenster hope   not driving you too insane

Saze - Hope you have a great time with visitors and 12 days off thats fab, that almost like taking a holiday

Bev - hope you are doing ok

Janet - 20 months before TX bet it will fly in and the time will be here before you know it

Well off to have my brekkie and let the pooch out the back          

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oooops smeghead at the mo its 4-3to QOS  - sounds like an exciting game! QOS are a local team here and I cant believe they are beating Aberdeen!!!    

How is everyone?

Having a girls night out tonight, my hosp appt has been moved forward to 21st April now, so will find out whats happening with pesky polyp!  
Its less than two months til our wedding now!!!   DP panicking as doesnt know what to wear!!  

Take care and have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

have been AWOL recently so I apologise for not posting.

Lil-  was very sorry to hear your news     Hope the results of the AMH test are good news and your appointment on the 21 goes well.  I am glad that you have booked a holiday as I think  benefit of having a break from tx will be good for you.  I know we had a break a couple of times and it definitely helped us..

Saz-  How is tx going?  Have you tried posting on the FET after OHSS thread, I post there and Agora who used to post here when having tx posted there for a while.  There are a couple of girls on the thread who are having FET soon, so you might find it helpful.  Also feel free to ask me anything about FET at Ninewells as I have had a natural and a medicated cycle there. 

Zulu -  How are you?  Has that postie been yet with a date for your scan?

Lisa - Hows the kitchen coming on?  Have you chose tiles yet?  We got a new kitchen a couple of years ago and DP is just finally getting round to painting it this week    Must say he is making a fab job of it.

MrsR -  How are things with you ?  Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend together.

Weenster  -  for the 2ww.        

Lou - hope you are enjoying the footie, noticed Kissymouses post saying that QOS were winning   Hope you enjoy the match no matter the score.

Kizzymouse-  Hope you have lovely girls night out, not long now until your hospital appointment, hope it goes well        

Maizie-  Welcome and , Best wishes for ET.

Amyway, better go and see how DP is getting on with painting and tell him how great he is   He is great at doing things round the house but needs to be praised .

A big   to everyone on the Scottish girls thread.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

Just wanted to wish Maizie good-luck for EC today, your gonna be fine and will be thinking of you.

Sorry so short gotta go late for work.

Lv
Bev

PS Passed my Test


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Bev, Congrats!!!!!!!           

good Luck Maizie, thinking of you!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Maizie - hope EC goes well today   Let us know all your news  

bev - congrats on passing ...well done you!!!! Did you buy any goodies when you were out shopping??

Red - things are good with me just now  Had a really nice weekend with DH, managed to go out for meals so skived off cooking dinner sat & sun nite  Hope you're kitchen is looking fab!!! How you keeping? 

kizzy - we're you chuffed with QOS score on Sat then How did your girlie night out go? Hope it was fun & you werent suffering too much with a hangover    How comes your DP doesnt know what to wear for the BIG day? Guys eh  

Lou - have you cheered up yet after the game on Sat? what a score & what a shock!! I was at the football yesterday - through to motherwell for the Celtic game......1st time in a few wks we've had something to cheer about. If your AF is another week late we could end up cycle buddies, mines is due on 21st April & I've to ring to get my TX booked when it starts.....wish it'd hurry up  Hav a hug since your team got beat  

janet - you never know the wait times seem to change all the time. my very 1st appt at GRI was April 07 & we were due to start TX in Sept 07 so that was only a 5mth gap between 1st appt & starting....although we'd waited from sept'06 til the april to go for 1st appt ...the joys of the good old NHS eh. I have indeed been a busy bee, I'm making up for all those weeks I was too sore etc to do anything  When's your next bowel scan? is it this wed?

well I've had a good weekend.....quiet night in on Fri nite cuddled up on sofa with DH, we ended up watching Monster In-law, it was v.funny 
Saturday we were on computer all day trying to arrange something for my mum's 60th b'day....no joy , saturday night we went out for a chinese & then yesterday we were at the football in Motherwell followed by our dinner at TGI Fridays...yummy!!!  Need to make DH a nice home cooked dinner tonight since I've had a skive these past 2 nights 

hope you're all well & doing good

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeee hah Celtic won a game - great wasnt it Mrs R

In answer to my DP not being able to decide wot to wear for wedding - we arent having a traditional wedding so basically he can wear wot he likes ( as long as its not old scruffy clothes for gardening or summat!!!)   So he's haviong a dilemma but we've got time to sort him out!!  

Maize hope EC went well  

Bev - what test have I missed something? Was it driving test? Congrats!!  

hello everyone else


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Bit of a daft question from me, if i happened to do a test today, and it happened to be positive (14 days past collection, 12 days past transfer) would it be accurate  Couldn't take it any longer today so gave in to the pee sticks and low and behold it was only bl**dy positive!!!  Not sure whether to get excited or is it just coming from the trigger shot I had 16 days ago  Finding it hard to keep my feet on the ground though! 

A half-excited Weenster x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Weenster,     that its a BFP result, thats fantastic xx

Bev, congrats on passing your test xx

Maizie   hope your EC went well today xx

Red, did you give DH lots of praise, whats men like eh xx

Kizzy, good night? xx

Mrs R, lucky you not cooking 2 nights in a row, sometimes you get like that and stuff cooking, my scan is tomorrow afternoon, dh day off tomorrow, so he will come with me this time xx

 to everyone xx

Janet xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi girls 

Just about got over the footie score from Saturday, had to drown my sorrows.  Had my last acupunture session today until I start TX again. Went out to Monikie park today with my niece, mum and dog for a picnic (great weather). Still waiting for my   to arrive, typical when you want it to appear it doesn't

weenster -   hope it is a  

Bev -   congrats on passing your test (what was it by the way)

Maizie - hoping your EC went well today and your not to uncomfortable

Mrs R - I am so jealous of you not cooking for 2 nites, its nice just to have a couple of nights off

Janet - hope scan goes well tomorrow

Kizzymouse - great Celtic actually won, my DH is a Celtic supporter so he will be glued to Setanta mid week for the old firm match

Hope everyone else is hunkey dorey 


   
Love Lou  x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Lou, hope the af turns up soon xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls,

Good luck Janet for you scan!!!!  

Hi Weenster, sounds like a bfp!! When is your test date?    

Hi Lou, hope af turns up soon, im still waitingon mine!! Thats 2 weeks late now, getting annoyed with it 

Hi Mrs R, how are you? So jealous that you got away without cooking for a couple of nights!!! Wish i could do that  .

Hi Kizzy, hope you get everything sorted for the wedding soon!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you ar all ok.

Well i had a good weekend, had the worst hangover though yesterday  . i give up drinking!!! 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Lisa, sorry to miss you, we all say that when we have a hangover, my dh says thats the first thing that comes out my mouth when we have been out on the sauce, till next time eh  

Janet xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

No more hangovers for me!!!


Well until my hols that is  

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Weenster-  Sounds good to me, I would think that trigger should be out of your system by now.  I am keeping everything crossed for you       

Zulu - Glad you passed your test, was it hard?

MrsR- Glad to hear that you had a lovely weekend, I think it is important to have relaxing times like that with DH and sometimes with all the stress of tx etc neglect these times.  Hope cooking tonight isn't too traumatic after all these nights dining out.  I am keeping well, thanks starting to expand but very happy about it.

Lisa - I know what you mean about hangovers, they are so horrible you vow never to do it again but then forget once the alcohol starts flowing.    Not long now until your holidays 

Janet -   with scan tomorrow.  I did praise DP for the great job he did, you are right they always need praise   The thing is when I got home from work today he had cut the grass and was working in the garden, more praise required.  At this rate I will be worn out praising him 

Anyway, better go and make the tea.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

fingers crossed Weenster!!      Sounds good to me though!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy, as Im not a British Citizen and want to become one , I have to right a Life in the UK test, its all about the UK, but no questions on Eastenders or Corri  , anyway have been studying, inbetween sleeps , as as you know passed  So now I will apply to a British Citizen  .

Weenster looking good    

Janet good-luck with your scan  

Maizie how did it go today 

Lisa, not long to go until your amazing hols, cant beleive how quick it has gone. 

Hey Lou so sorry that Aberdeen lots the fottie, and hope that AF shows her nasty head soon. 

Saz, hows the hormonal lady from Dundee doing, okay I hope 

Hey Red how amazing to see that you are 22 weeks already 

Lil,     

Mrs R    

Well Ive my 12 week scan on Thursday morning, so hope all is well.  Just hope my heart can stand the wait.

Love to ya'all
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello girlies,

Bit of a dull message from me as my smiley's aren't working on my PC - think it's something to do with my popup blocker, but hey ho!

Thanks to all of you for your positive vibes.  Official test date is Wed so I'm really only a day and a half early.  I've been reading on the internet and it can take upto 2 weeks for the trigger to get out your system, that should have been yesterday then, so it's looking good!  ;

Bev, bet you can't wait till Thursday for the scan  Can't believe you're 12 weeks already.  Are you starting to feel a bit more normal again??  

Lisa, you need a wee hangover now and again so you can mutter those words "never again".  I'm a believer that's why God inveneted special offers on wine!

Janet, good luck for tomorrow (would send you some positive energy if those damn popups were working!)  Keeping fingers crossed it goes your way!  Will you still be ok for your appt at the end of the month at GRI?

Lou, how did you find the accupuncture?  I was always tempted to try it but am a big woose and am scared of needles.  Think this treatment's cured me though, so if I need to do it again might give it a go!

Kizzy, how's the wedding plans?  Getting excited yet??  You never know, maybe "dh-to-be" will turn up dressed like spiderman or something, then you'll regret saying he can wear anything!!!  

Maizie, how did the scan go?  Plenty of good follies

Mrs R, sounds like you didn't have time to cook all weekend anyway!  I can't say anything - dh went to the pub "for a few" on Sat and appeared back with an indian takeaway, then we ended up going out for dinner last night!  Is really good just to have a break, eh??  

Red, hope the decorating's going well,  I love painting, find it really relaxing ...

Aiky and Lil,  hope you're doing ok!  Thinking of you ....

Big hello to everyone else!  

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls, how are we all today?

Sorry i havn't been around lately but we recently found out my neice is seriously ill and has to go through several major operations in the upcoming weeks, so her mum (my SIL) asked everyone in the family to go and spend some time with her before her surgery just to reassure her everything will be ok, so we have been away down south, she goes in on Monday for her first surgery on Tuesday so if you have the time please say a little prayer for her that everything goes well........ 

On a lighter note the hospital called yesterday to arrange FET no2 but i explained that with my cycles being so irregular i wasn't sure about having another natural cycle but she said that me having cycles between 24 - 29 days is still classed as regular so they want to go for a 2nd natural cycle, so they said i have just to phone when i'm ready.

Well i need to run didn't realise the time and i have an appointment at 10am..... 

Bye for now
Tracyxx

Ps: Weenster things are looking good, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for Wednesday....


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all was a bit tired yesterday after EC but I have 13 lovely Eggies and phone call today confirmed that all 13 had fertalized.  I don't know how common that its but the Endomitrologist seemed really happy. 

So ET tomorrow so fingers crossed that 13 is the lucky number.      


Maizie xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Maizie,        , well done you, thats excellant you and DH must be very proud of yourselves.  Good-luck for ET and hopefully they can freeze some embies too.

Hey Tracy, have been thinking of you 

Lv
Bev


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Maizie,

That's fab news.   well done. Good luck for ET tomorrow.  

Love
Suzy


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Maizie, good luck for et!!!!     

Love Lisa xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done Maizie!  That's great!!          

Hope et goes well!

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello ladies sorry not been on recently but I am suffering from terrible headaches and not been able to sit on the pc for long.  I had my scan today and all is downregged the way it should be so I'm really happy, I'm on to the progynova tablets now and then back on 25th to make sure they are working properly. 

Weenster Great news I have every faith it's a BFP for you. xx

Maizie you are just breezing through this   I'll keep my fingers crossed it all goes well for you xxx

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Saz, well done on a good scan, your are almost there too.  Headaches should get better.  Its gonna be so worth it in the end, I promise 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats great news Sarah, goodluck with the tabs!! You should try 4 head, i have it and it reallyworks,hope you feel better soon

Im just back from Clatto park, was caught in the rain and hail stones!!  The dog loved ti though

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Weenster-         for tomorrow, its my birthday tomorrow so i reckon it is a lucky day.  i don't know how you can find decorating relaxing, I hate it, although i like it when it is finished.

Tracy- sorry to hear about your niece, I hope everything goes well with her op 

Saz- Well done with your scan, hope next bit of tx goes well and you get ET soon.

Maizie- 100% fertilisation is fantastic.   for ET

Zulu-   with scan on Thursday, I will be thinking about you        .  I'm surprised you think time is flying with me i feel it is on a go slow 

Anyway, need to go as the in laws are on their way round to give me my birthday presents as we won't be here tomorrow.  DP is taking me out to a restaurant in Edinburgh (we used to live there and it is my favourite.  Unfortunately for me I will be driving  )

Best wishes to everyone.

Red


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Weenster, thats encouraging news, everything crossed for you.  My internal probe! scan was very painfull today, so taking it easy tonight, no it wont effect apt at end of month, I hope   as I was told today with the surgery I have had that my womb is tilted back along with my bowels, she couldn't say if this was effecting me conceiving but I've to mention to acu doc just in case.  Got one last scan on same day I go to acu and hopefully between bowel doc and acu doc they can come up with something xx

Tracy    for your poor neice, hope all goes well xx

Maizie, 13 wow thats fantastic, good luck for tomorrow xx

Saz, thats good re scan, hope those nasty headaches goes soon xx

Red, Happy birthday for tomorrow xx

 everyone xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, you know how these things work. I just need some time out to try and get my head round things and sort myself out a bit. Been keeping an eye on your posts (good grief you've been busy) and want to thank you all for your thoughts. Have appt with Dr Yates on Mon and hopefully will have my AMH results back. DH and I are off mainland Spain for a week for some long overdue 'us' time. My theme for this holiday is to do absolutely nothing. If it's sunny, its sunny. If it's not, its not.

Bought myself a wee Pilates for Beginners DVD. OMG have I been sore this week. 35 minutes of not too strenuous exercising and wow it hurts. No pain, no gain tho. Back on the healthy eat plan. Would like to lose 7-12lbs before any more treatment, but will take the holiday week off.

Bev, wow I can't believe how far on you are already. I know you've been waiting and waiting for this scan for what seems like and age, but it's almost here now. Good luck (although you won't need luck). Let us know how bubs is doing. Are you feeling any less tired now you've stopped studying for your exam (well done on passing by the way). 

Weenster, got everything cross for you today, but it sounds positive to me already. Congratulations. 

Maizie, good luck with transfer today. Just make sure you go home and rest, rest, rest for the next few days.  

Tracy, will be saying an extra  for your neice. Hope her surgery goes well.  

Red,  to you today. Hope you have a good one.

Sarah, hope the headaches go away soon. You really do have a crap time with the meds hun. Not long now - stay sane. 

Lisa, do as the Doc say and don't get too frustrated at not getting back to work. I know daytime telly is the pits, but you've got that lovely furbaby to keep you company all day. She's just gorgeous. And think of all the shopping you could be doing. 

Janet, sorry you had such a bad time with the scan. Hope you're feeling better now. 

Mrs R, lucky you getting off chores at the weekend. Did you get your Mum's birthday sorted? 

Hi to Suzy, Kizzy, Lou and everyone else. 

Lots of 

Lil


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all

Just popping on to wish Weenster         for today.

Lil- nice to hear from you,thanks for the birthday wishes.  I hope your appointment goes well on Monday and that you have a lovely holiday.  

Janet - sorry to hear that your internal scan was sore.  Only one more scan to go  

Anyway, better go and get dressed.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to wish weenster tons of     for today, I think its a BFP.

Bev tons of     for your scan tomorrow honey.

Lil   a wee holiday will be just great for you, just what the Dr ordered, you take care honey.

Hope everyone else is well.

Katrina


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Red I hope you have a lovely day and a great dinner.

Hi to everyone else to, Weenster waiting for the official news  

Back later waiting for the Midwife to arrive.

Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well, it's officiallly a   for me!  Am absolutely over the moon, even the nurse couldn't believe it!  She had been with me all through my ec and et and said she'd feared the worst!!!  GOt first scan 12th May, so let the countdown begin.  TBH, don't think I'll relax till after then, this is when it all went a bit pete tong last time!

Soz no time to catch up properly, will be on again later!  

Good luck Bev and Maizie today, and take it easy after your scan Janet!

Speak soon,

Weenster


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Weenster



Have a fab 9 months!!!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeeee haaaah!! Weenster I knew it would be a BFP!! Massive congrats to you and DH hun


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

wooooohooooo Weenster!!!!! I'm so pleased you got your  ...great news hunni!!! You look after yourself now  

Red wishing you a   have a lovely day & enjoy your dinner

Bev - good luck with the midwife today & lots of luck for the scan tomorrow.....bet you cant wait to see that little one, you must be sooooooo excited!! 

Katrina - how you keeping hunni?

Lil - you're doing the right thing by taking time out etc  All the best for your appt on Monday, I really hope it goes well & you get an action plan sorted out. When you off on hols? Whereabouts in mainland spain you off to? It'll be great for you both to jst get away, def stuff the diet & exercise on hols.....have  a fab time  (Didnt manage to get present sorted for mum's b'day but have decided where to go for dinner with her so at least thats something!)

janet - not so good that these bowel scan things are hurting you  hope it all helps you out in the end though  Not too long til your ACS appt

sarah - good news about your scan today & fingers crossed its good news at your next one too!  When will the actual FET take place then?

Maizie - 13 eggs that is wonderful!! 13 fertilised Embryo's is even better ...well done sweetie! You're doing marvellous with all this. Hope your ET goes smoothly today, you having 2 put back? How many are you able to have frozen? lots of luck hunni, you might be PUPO as I type this!! 

Tracy I'm so sorry to hear about your wee neice, thats awful when a wee kid is so ill  I shall indeed say a wee prayer for her    . Let us know how she's doing. Thats better news you can start your FET whenever you want, when you thinking you might go for it?

Lisa it'll not be long before you're out dining out every night in the good old u.s of a!!!! Now that is what you call good grub!!! Hangovers are murder arent they but we never learn 

Lou how are you doing hunni? Quite right drowning your sorrows, I might be doing that later depending on score 2nite…..I’m liking you DH’s choice of team. Any sign of your AF yet?? I’m still waiting on mine too, should hopefully come this mon.

kizzy - what about a kilt for you soon to be DH, but more casual without all the highland regalia? Weddings are so exciting less than 2mths to go til you’re a Mrs too!!! The football was better on Sunday! Not sure about tonight, could go either way but I’ll be there supporting the bhoys regardless!

Well I've been busy again this week, been catching up on lots of housework, took my mum bedroom furniture shopping, got my dad some new PJ's etc for going into hosp (his bladder stone removal & prostate op is this coming Wednesday ), managed to find nice new Puma shoey/trainery type slip on's for the summer, visited my in-laws cos they're jst back their hols & tonight we're going to the old firm match (getting out of cooking tonight too ....we're getting a McDonald's for dinner!! yummy!!) I made up for my lack of cooking at the weekend by doing a nice lamb dinner on Monday night & Chicken last night so I'm not that bad a wife neglectingmy hubbie     

hope you're all doing good

Mrs R xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Congrats firts to Weenster so happy for you you must be so excited.

Well ET got posponed today as I have that many (suppose im lucky really ) they want to give it another day as at present they cant decide on the best two to put back in.

So I opted for tranfer tomorrow as it gives the lining a bit longer to thicken.

So keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow,. and then its the dreaded two week wait. 

Think they want to freeze five if possible.

Godd luck to everyone else.

Maizie


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Weenster, whooooooooooooooo thats fantastic news xx

Maizie and Bev good luck for tomorrow   xx

Speak later everyone 

Janet
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

WeensterCONGRATULATIONS, FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maizie, hey that sounds good, good-luck for tomorrow and great if they can freeze some. Will be thinking of you.

Red, hope the birthday girl is having a lovely day so far 

Thanks girls for all the goo-luck's you all know that without all the support from you all I would be lost.

Scan is in the morning so will post as soon as I have news.

Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck Bev, will be thinking of you!!

How was the MW today?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisa,

Madwife , she was lovely, and the best thing is she has had 2 IVF babies, how lucky am I (for a change)  
Lots of forms to fill in and loads of info, my gosh, will keep me busy in my bed tonight   . 


Not long until you hols, am so excited for you, you are gonna have such an amazing time.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad that you got on well with the midwife, it will make such a difference. Have fun filling in and reading all those forms!! 

Had the travel agent phone today about the money we are taking over, she said that travellers cheques are prob the best way, oh i cant wait!!!!   

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

How are you feeling about TX in July  

Suppose you might not have thought too much abt it as you have had lots on.

Think the hols will do you so good, come back and all ready to go again 

Im having my normal bake beans on toast tonight, wish Mrs R could come and cook for me, I love cooking but just cant do it


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Im ready for the tx, i kno what to expect now, i have always said that it would never work the first time but it would the second, so here is hoping!!!

Im still waiting on af, it is now 2 weeks late!! I am never late, just think it is the op that has mucked up my cycle, hopefully i will get it before my hols!! 

We are so busy up until July, think the time will fly in, July will be here in no time!!

I had chicken fahitas(sp) for my tea, bet you can cook, look at that cake you baked it looked fab!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad that you are been so positive, its half the battle won 

Oh yes I love to cook, bit since my wee babe has been growing I just cant, just dont have the energy and just the thought makes me feel sick   , poor DH he's living on chips from the fish and chip shop   , he's no chef   

Anyway am sure that my cooking bug will return, I hope so anyway.  , perhaps when my appitetite comes back, its really been gone for ages  

Well that me, finished dinner, never really been a fan of BB on toast but hec its delisious    Off to my cosy bed upstairs, DH playing squash tonight.

PS love the picture, hows the HOF these days   

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Think the Hoff will be making a comeback one day soon!!!! 

Im sure the cooking will come back, beans on toast is a classic!!! I have mine with brown sauce, mmmm

Ill have to try and keep my pma during my next cycle

Enjoy your bed!!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa I will be here helping you evey step of the way for sure  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

THank you Bev   , it really means alot.

Have started watching Miami Ink again, i love that show!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CELTIC BEAT RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAIL HAIL THE CELTS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!! 

yes I am very happy about the footie result!!!


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Kizzy - our house is ecstatic aboot the footie score as well, I just hope we can beat Celtic on Saturday (i support aberdeen DH supports Celtic)

Weenster - Brilliant news  u must both be on  may there be many more   for us scottish girlies

Saze - hope the headaches get better and that 4head stuff is brilliant

Maizie and Bev good luck

Red - hope ur day was brill

I have been to the cinema today to see 27 dresses, was great a real chick flick.  Still waiting for the AF to arrive wish it would blinkin well hurry up.

Love Lou x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

just popped on to say

[fly]Congratulations to weenster[/fly]

heres hoping that it's catching and we see lots of BFP's for all of the Scottish girls.       

Zulu- Best wishes and just to let you know I will be thinking of you today 

Thanks to everyone who wishes me happy birthday, i had a lovely day. unfortunately got to go back to work today  but never mind it will soon be weekend.

Lisa- I believe that PMA does help, will be routing for you for your next tx. I had a dream before my 2nd tx when I was told by a dead relative that the 2nd tx would be the one that worked. I know its a bit  but i tried to hold onto that thought when I was going through my tx. I always think even if PMA doesn't work it can't do any harm.

Better go as going to be late for work


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Red, Glad you had a good birthday, sorry you are back at work hope its not too bad . That story is not odd, i believe that the 2nd go will work cos my friend (this is odd) went to a medium girl for a reading and this was before she knew that i was going for tx, the medium said that she had a friend that was having trouble concieving and was havind tx, she hen said it will be difficult but it will work and she can see a child in the 2nd tx. I know its not much to go on, but im a bog believer of things like that. Have not even told dh that story!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone   

Can join you?  I started sniffing for my 1st IVF on 14 April.  I’m now on my 4th day if sniffing and the side affects haven’t kicked in yet, thankfully.  It’s only a matter of time, I know!   My baseline scan is at Ninewells on 29 April.  

My little sister is also going through IVF at Dundee (it’s her 2nd go) and she has just had a 3 day embryo transfer with 2 grade 1 embies.  She’ll be testing as I’m injecting.  Our poor Mum is making herself dizzy alternating between who to worry about!!  On the one hand it’s very stressful worrying about my sis as well as worrying about myself, but at the same time it makes it a lot easier for me as she can tell me what to expect from the drugs and scans etc.

Maizie – you were talking to my sis at the clinic today.  She’s the tall slim dark haired girl who had her transfer just before you.  I hope your transfer went well and you’ve got 2 lovely embies on board.      

Take care

Txx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

WELCOME TIGGY, Im sure the rest of the lovely girls will be around to welcome you too.  You have come to the best place for support and encouragement.  

Well girls, I must admit Ive waited so long for this day, Babe is fine and was looking at us with arms in the air saying Hiya.

Back later to catch up.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soz I have been awol for a while, but took some time out.  I have been coming on and reading everyones news though.  You have all been very busy.  Will do my best to catch up!!

Weenster – congratulations.  Well done.  Have so chuffed for you.  How you feeling?

Bev – exciting getting another scan today.  How did it go.  Bet beanie is getting bigger by the minute.

Red – Happy Belated Birthday.  You have a nice day?

Lou – Any sign of AF yet?

Kizzy – hows the wedding plans coming along?  That’s my bridesmaid dress arrived in the shop now.  Am getting excited.

Maize – good luck for ET transfer

LIL – hope you enjoy your hols.  Wish I was going?

Janet – hope your taking it easy – sorry to hear your scan was sore

Saze – How you getting on.  You are getting there?  Hows the headaches?

Tracey – How are you hon?  Saying a prayer for your neice

Suzy – how you doing?

Hi Lisa; Mrs R and Katrina – hows things?

Welcome Tiggy.

I have been feeling okay after recent miss.  Had appointment at Drs on Wednesday.  She is quite happy for us to try ourselves for the moment (you never know).  Just going to take things nice and easy at the minute.  Not sure when AF will arrive but when it does I’ve to phone Ninewells and get time slots for 2nd FET.

Its our rugby sevens tournament in Hawick this Saturday so am going to watch the games.  Usually a good day.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and will speak again soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while been really busy with work! Well AF came 3days late and I had my baseline scan today and the lining is nice and thin, 2.5 the nurse said!!!  

Welcome Tiggy, I was the same when I started the spray had no side effects. I was worrying that it wasn't working. To be honest I haven't had really any side effects other than couple of hot flushes the past 2 nights but really nothing to worry about!!

Sarah - Glad to hear your scan went as well as mine!!!

Bev - Thats great, bet it was so exciting and emotional!!

Weenster - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Maizie - I'll be thinking about you  and your embies!!!   

Hope you are well Lisa, Mrs R and everyone else   xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev, so happy for you hun, must be a great feeling  

Aiky - glad to see you back sweetie  

Welcome Tiggy!!  

hello everyone else   

I have a question - my appt to see about polyp has been moved to this Monday, but AF is due this weekend - not sure when   Will I have to cancel or will gynae people still examine you when you have your AF? If it comes tomorrow or sat then I should be ok as its only heavy for day 1 and sometimes 2. What do you girls think?   Dont want to cancel cos I might have to wait AGES for another!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Zulu- so very pleased for you today   

Lisa- Glad you don't think I am  . I hope that what the medium says comes true     

Tiggy - welcome and a big  .  You will find everyone one on here very friendly and a number of us have either had tx at ninewells or due to have tx there.  I had my tx there and I thought they were really good.

Clare- well done with your baseline scan, are you on stims now are do you have to wait a few days?

Kizzy- Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, i wouldn't cancel it yet as you never know your AF might not come at the weekend.  Wasn't it really late last month?  It might still be settling down from tx.  If it was me I would worry that I would cancel and then nothing would happen.  Do you want everyone to do you a   dance?

Aikey-   nice to see you back.    

Anyway, thats me for just now.

Best wishes to all the Scottish girls

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Red - yes AF was very late last month but my cycle seems okay now. 

I'll be embarrassed to go to hospital if I'm bleeding a lot   

Maybe I should phone them tomorrow    

But dont want them to cancel!!!

Arggh!


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Tiggy,

Its nice to talk to you, I was speaking to your lovely sister today she was in with me for the ec and also the et.

I had to wait for my ET as I didnt have a full enough bladder    typical of me got taken early and had just been for a pee. 

I had two lovely embryos put back in so hopefully everything goes ok for me, called the hubby in Saudi so he is really excited cant wait for him to come home.

Hope everything goes ok for you and your sister.

Take care.

Maizie xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Weenster,  on the . It's great to get some good news again. 

Bev, have you come back down to earth yet hun, must've been wonderful today. Hope you turn the corner over the next few weeks and get some of your 'get up and go' back. 

Tiggy, hello and welcome. You'll get all the support and advice you need here. The girls are wonderfully.  

Aiky, it's good to hear from you again. Take all the time out you need - you know where we are when you need us. 

Clare, well done on the scan. What happens next - are you jabbing yet?  

Katrina, good to hear from you too. How's the bump doing? 

Well, dinner's ready, better go.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls  its been so busy on here......where to start...........

 well I'm chuffed to bits that Celtic won last night  it was a great game & the atmosphere was fab! Bit of a late night for me last night with all the celebrating so I'm shattered tonight!!

Bev - you're scan pic is fab!!! Its so clear!! Must've been a great day for you, I'd have been a big blubbering mess  did you manage to hold it together??  Seen you want me to come & make you din dins ...whats your fav  It was jst boring Quiche & Caesar Salad at our house for tea tonight.

Maizie - good stuff...2 wee precious embies onboard!  lots of luv,  ,   &   for the 2ww, we're all here when the insanity kicks in 

kizzy - Cmon the hoops eh!!  I'd maybe ring the hosp & let them know about potential AF although I'm sure gynae are prob used to this however yukky & embarrassing it may seem

Red - glad you'd a nice b'day! How was your meal in Edinburgh?

Claire - you're doing a good job with the D/R, whats next for you?

Aiky - nice to have you back sweetie  Good luck with ttc naturally....you jst never know!

Tiggy - welcome to this thread luv! Good luck for your TX & we'll all be here to support you through the coming weeks 

Lisa - i hope you're medium person gets her prediction right  how good would that be!!!! Hope your AF has been & gone before your hols 

Lou - I'm hoping we keep the title race alive a bit by beating your beloved AFC on Sat...sorry!  Whats this AF all about eh   hope it rears its ugly head soon sweetie!!

well my bed is calling I'm up way too late tonight 
nite nite girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mrs R - I bet the atmosphere was great at Celtic Park!!!   No like the fighting afterwards tho, if players cant behave how do they expect fans to   But I suppose its all the tension coming out as old firm games must be the most exciting ever!

Sorry Lou I hope Aberdeen get stuffed too, we need to win something this year!!  

Well girls AF arrived last night so will be just about gone by Monday - so glad!!   Examinations are bad enough without added embarrassment eh?!  

Take care y'all and have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning.

Oh Bev, your scan photo is gorg!!! Huge congrats!!! 

Hi Tiggy. welcome to ff and the scottish girls!!    with your tx!!

Hi Red, how are you today? Hope your first day at work was mot too bad!!

Hi Mrs R, how are you? Think my af is on her way!! Never though it would be excited over af arriving!!

Hi Kizzy, how are the wedding plans coming along? GLad you af turned up, good ly=uck for you appt on Mon!!

Hi Maizie, woohoo you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          , when is your test date?

Hi Sarah, how is work, what day is this for you? Are you of for your 12 days now or is that not till Thurs?

I was thinking it would be lovely to all meet up in person some time, what do you girlies think?

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok today, what a rubbish day, got to do my cleaning today , having some friends up tonight.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies, HOORAY!!!!!! Headaches are not happening unless I am very tired, I don't know how I am suppose to be feeling on the progynova tablets cause I am not really feeling anything. I found a relaxation hypnosis download on the net especially for ppl receiving fertility treatment so stuck that on my ipod and I feel it's helping.  This is me off now for 12 days on holiday and then hopefully ET during this time so will be off longer and have plenty time to post  .  

Bev you made me cry with your scan I love it!! 

Tiggy Welcome to FF and the scottish girls - The scottish girls are my huge rock through this wild rollercoaster of emotions, I hope we can be there for you through your tx. xx

Hi Red how are you? I'm back at the hospital on Friday 25th

Kizzy I think I am finally wearing DP down with getting married   How are your plans going and has DP sorted what he is wearing?

Maizie, How quick has your tx gone in     for your BFP xxx

Lisa - What a small world    THis is day one of me being off, I was on the net today and noticed tickets were still available for KT Tunstall at secc so I am off there tomorrow night I can't wait.  I would really like to arrange a meeting with everyone I think that would be really cool.  

Weenster Congratulations on your fantastic   about time the scottish girls luck was turning round!! 

I hope are all good and as Lisa said it would be great to arrange a scottish girls meet!! 

sarah xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, i would love to see KT Tunstall!! Im soo jealous!!!! Glad you are not getting any more headaches, enjoy your days off!!! I think a meet up would be great!!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa do you want to come cause there are still tickets available you and a pal could come I am going with my sis x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

What website did you go on will have a look and see. I did say that i would spend this weekend with dh as was out last week for a friends b'day and then next weekend he is away all day on a stag do thing. Could take him i suppose!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - Glasgow SECC or ticket master but you'd be better to phone SECC beause you will have to collect at the box office tomorrow night, she said there was quite a bit of seating tickets left still 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, will go and try!! Might give dh a phone and see if he wantsto go first!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well its a   for us again. Absolutely Gutted. Going to book a holiday in august so there's something to look forward to and will start tx all over again in dec.

Weenster - Congratulations on your    

Maizie -  keeping my fingers crossed for you on  good luck  

Lisa - not long until your holiday now - bet your excited 

Sarah - enjoy your 12 days off and good luck for ET and   Also have a good time at KT Tunstall - DH and I seen her at live and loud and she was really good

Mrs R - I was elated with score the other night too - we have another hoops fan here  - DH is a rangers fan so he was not so happy 

Aikey - How are you getting on?  

Bev - Well done on your scan, bet you can relax a wee bit now?  

Lil - How are you getting on now?  Good luck for your appointment on monday  

Tracy - So sorry to hear about your neice - will  the operation goes well  

Hi to Lou, Janet & Kizzy,  and sorry if Ive missed anyone.

Take Care
Suzy xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for the very warm welcome.    

Suzy - I'm so sorry to hear you've got a BFN     

Zulu - I'm so glad everything went well with your scan

Aikybeats - I'm so sorry to read about your MC.  I hope you feel better soon.

Claire - I'm glad you've not had too many side effects, and I hope the hot flushes don't get any worse.  When I was doing my ovulation induction injections (which is basically IUI without the basting) I managed to do 3 cycles back to back whilst sniffing the whole time.  I sniffed for exactly 100 days in total.  I think I musta been mad to do that, but it seemed like a good idea at the time!  The hot flushes were a nightmare during that.  How long have you been sniffing for?  I'm on day 5 today.  My sis reckons her side effects kicked in on day 7.

Kizzymouse - Hi, I remember you from the IUI board.  You were very helpful and encouraging to me back then, thank you!  I'm glad your AF has arrived so you don't need to worry about your appointment next week.  Good luck     

Red - it looks like you're a good advert for Ninewells ... congratulations!  I like seeing positive stories about ninewells, it makes me feel more encouraged myself!

Maizie - If you think my sis is lovely, you'll be well impressed with me ... I'm the nice sister   I'm glad your ET went well.  Best of luck.  Hopefully you'll be meeting my sis again when you both get your 7 week scans.  

Lil - thank you for the welcome ... you're right about the support from the Scottish girls, I already feel very welcome.

Mrs R - I'd love to say I'm pleased for your win last night, but I'd be lying if I did, so I'm not gonna comment at all!!!   

Lisa - I hope you get your KT Turnstall tickets

Sarah - I'm glad your headaches have stopped.  I've got a hypnotherapy cd that I find really relaxing.  When I was in between treatments I had a sore shoulder and I used to do my TTC hypnotherapy cd for that, it really relaxed the muscle and helped my shoulder   

Weenster - Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Tiggy

100 days!!! That is along time!!! I am on day 18 of sniffing, had my baseline scan yesterday and start my injections tonight (wish me luck) am not sure whether I can do them or whether DH will have to!   Then am back to Ninewells a week today for my next scan.

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

so sorry suzy 

good luck fopr injections Claire - they are easy peasy dont worry  

tiggy - good luck for your treatment hun   

I'm skiving better get back to work


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Claire - You're doing very well if you've not had many side effects and you're just about to start stimming. Once you've been stimming for a few days the hot flushes should subside.  Good luck with your injections tonight.  I didn't think I'd be able to inject myself, but I took it one step at a time telling myself I'd just fix the needle to the pen, then that I'd just dial up the dose I needed, then that I'd just practice holding the pen as if I was gonna inject so that I could get used to the feel of it.  After that I just thought 'sod it' and pushed the needle in.  Pressing the top of the pen to release the drugs was easy after that!  I thought I was the bee's knees, and jumped around the house whooping like a mad woman!!  I hope your 1st injection goes smoothly.  Let us know how you get on    

Txx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Suzy, so sorry to read your result    , thinking of you and dh during this time  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Tiggy, welcome aboard, I can vouch for the support and advice everyone has gave me, it keeps you sane.  Life is so unfair when it hits both you and your sis    for both of you xx

Bev, your wee bundle is amazing, what a clear picture, my friend got on of those 3d ones done and its amazing what you can see xx

Aikeybeats, nice to hear from you again xx

Lisa & Red, I believe in all that medium stuff, I was also told 2nd tx would work for me, you want to believe in it but you are scared you hold too much on to it in case you are disappointed xx

Maizie    on your 2ww xx

Sarah, glad your headaches are not so bad xx

Kizzy, thats good your AF turned up as its bad enough having our bits on display without being worried about that xx

Claire, good luck with injections xx

Mrs R, you must have been very happy re Celtic score xx

Hi to Lil, Lou and Weenster,   because I know I have probably missed someone, they are so many of us xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Suzy,

Am so very sorry sending lots of strength and thoughts to you and DH 

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Suzy, I'm so sorry about your BFN. We all know how that feels and my thoughts are with you. 

Bev, just seen your scan pic - it's fab, so clear. How you feeling now? 

Weenster, how's our new mum-to-be doing. Have you come back down to earth yet? 

Lisa, I think a meet would be a fab idea. I know we're all a bit spread out, but I'm sure we could manage something. :-*

Sarah, where did you get your hypno download. I have one on my MP3 player but wouldn't mind trying something else for a wee change.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello agin ladies! Sorry I have been away for so long you all probably have forgotten me.   I have been on a bit of a roller coaster ride and wasnt even sure at one point if we were going to be allowed IVF. 
Well I will reintroduce myself. My name is Lori. I live near Stranraer and will be having treatment at Glasgow Royal! DH and I have been ttc for 7 years now with no success. We were referred to Dumfires where they found a large growh around my right kidney by pure accident during a scan. Turns out it is a angiomyolipoma. Told harmless unless it bleeds. Was then referred to Glasgow for IVF back in 2006 but never heard anyhthing. Left it as we thought we were on the waiting list but turns out we werent. Well anywya we did finally get an appointment but we shocked to hear they were STILL undecided about this growth and wethere we could have treatment or not.   Well after another months worry we just had an appointment with a specialist in high risk pregnancies and bottom line he says he cant see why pregnancy would cause  trouble. We were told to go home and think about it before confirming our decisions but we feel very strongly we should give it a go as he was very optimistic that if we succeed then things should be ok.
So after quite a few drives up to Glasgow and days off work waiting to get the go ahead it looks like we are there. We will have two appointments about 3 weeks apart with a nurse for bloods? That sound about right? Then we wont proceed until September as I have my parents coming over for the first time and think that will be stressful enough.   Also gives me time to lose a bit more weight and get in top form. We will only be collecting eggs from the left side to avoid any damage to growth but it only takes one right 

Well I really look forward to getting to know you all. Everytime I have been in the waiting room I have looked around and wondered if any of you were sitting there. Nearly burst out "any fertility friends here" but thought people might htink I was crazy.  
We did meet a couple on Wendsday (16th of April) who came across from Edinbourgh. They said it looked like things were looking up after they thought it was all over.  DH helped  with the coffee machine. Was wondering if that might have been any of you? Probably not but you never know.
Sorry for the long post! My life is not very straight forward LOL


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lori,

I still remember you  .
Wow you have been on a rollercoaster ride, but you have finally got to the stage where you know things are gonna happen.  I agree get your parents visit first, you dont want to be cycleing and having to be nice to people when you dont feel good.  And if you feel you need to loose weight , well what a better reason to.

Im sure most of the ladies on here will remember you dont worry, and I really hope it all goes really well for you and DH, also enjoy your families visit.

Hiya everyone else. 
Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi again Lori.  As Bev says we don't forget people round here, so welcome back.  You have certainly been through the mill with your treatment, but thankfully your now about to board the rollercoaster.  It's a bumpy ride but just remember we're all here to help keep you sane.  Lots of luck with everything.    

Lil x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Lori, I remember you I think we have spoken in the chatroom quite a few times too.  I know it's been a long haul wait for you but at least you are getting somewhere now and they have looked into all avenues for your own safety and it's good that the consultant for high risk pregnancies is aware of you. I am a strong believer in fate and I think the finds on your scan was no accident I think someone somewhere wanted them to find it so you can bring a healthy baby into this world    .  

Lil I did a search online for my hypnotherapy download and found one that was aimed at ladies going through a stressful time either TTC naturally or with TX. If you want I can email it to you as an attachement to your personal email account but I couldn't do it through FF I tried last night not sure it will work but if you wanna PM me your email address I will try. 

Sarah x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Sorry i haven't been around but i have been having a very busy few weeks........

My niece hasn't had her surgery yet, she went in for her pre-op bloods and she was very anaemic so they have cancelled all her surgeries as they said it would be too dangerous, so her surgery has to be put off for a few months so her mum is devastated as it has taken then so long to prepare themselves for her surgery that they just wanted to get it over with, which i can understand.

On a lighter note i spoke to the GRI on Friday and everything is ready for me to go ahead with my 2nd FET, they said they are sending me out my invoice and as soon as they have received my payment i can call up on the 1st day of my cycle to arrange the treatment, my next cycle is due on the first week in May but i feel that is too soon so have decided to wait until my next cycle which will be the 1st week in June.

Mrs R & Kizzy our boys did well yesterday didn't they, do you think they still have a chance at the cup?. C'MON THE BHOYS!!!.

Bev i had tears in my eyes when i saw you scan pic today it is so clear, how is everything going?, any morning sickness yet?

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya girls

I've had a nice quiet weekend mainly cuddled up watching TV with DH. Still no sign of AF yet  day 28 is tomorrow so we'll see if it shows! I'm very impatient!!!!   

Tracy - so sorry to hear your wee nieces op has been postponed....what a nightmare! Still I suppose its better for her to be in the best of health prior to surgery. Hopefully the time will pass by quickly for them & she'll be getting her op's soon. Good news about your next FET, not so good about having to pay a bill 1st  but needs must eh! Roll on june time eh  I was at the aberdeen game yest....pretty crap game but good result for the bhoys. Top of the league for now but I think it'll be very short lived as Rangers have those games in hand.....I fear that the currant buns might do the quadruple this year 

Dixiechick - I'm quite new on here so dont think we've 'met' before.....hiya! What a time you've been having....hope things are a bit more straightforward for you from now on & I wish you lots of luck for your next TX. Looking forward to more posts from you  

hey Janet - I'm doing good, how's you? 

Claire - how you getting on with the injections?

Tiggy - hows d/regging treating you?? I hope you're doing ok. I'm presuming you're 'from the dark side'     with your 'no comment' about celtic's win on Wednesday....acch well we all have our faults     only kidding !!! 


suzy - so sorry to read your sad news  not fair is it! Thinking of you & sending you & your OH   we're all here if you need a chat etc but take time to get over this & get your head round the whole thing


lisa/sarah - did you girls go see KT Tunstall? was it good?

sarah that great you're off wrk for quite a wee while, make the most of your dys off! What you got planned?

Lisa - has your AF arrived? mine still AWOL   but not officially due til tomorrow. Meeting up would be fab but where? are we not all quite far flung so to speak?? 

kizzy - has your DP decided on wedding attire yet? Glad your AF showed up & will be gone by your appt. You're so lucky having it only last a few dys mine can be weeks cos of my endo probs 

Maizie - how you doing hunni? Not long til DH is home!!!! 

Lil - how's you? What you been up to? 

Bev, Red, Weenster - how are you & you're respective bumps doing? Weenster yours will just be a 'lil spot jst now but it'll soon be growing into a blooming bump!! 

Lou - any sign of your AF?? sorry about the score yesterday  pretty crap game & I nearly froze to death 

Aiky lots of luv n hugs to you

have I missed someone?

Mrs R xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi girlies

What a great day it has been today

Suzy -    So sorry to hear about your   

Tracy - Sorry to hear your nieces ops have been postponed

Mrs R - Lets hope those currant buns don't do the quadruple, I will let the hoops off beating us yesterday as it puts you top o the league (Long may it continue)

Claire - hope the injections aren't too horrendous

Tiggy - hope your DR is going ok

Lisa - A met up would be pretty good, I would be up for that as long as could get a day off (Or plenty notice in order to put a request in)

Sarah - Hope KT was good, I bet she was, hope your enjoying your days off

Maizie - How you feeling, when is DH home

Aiky - hope you guys are good

Hope everyone else is doing grand.

I am still waiting for my   to arrive, I wish it would hurry up I am getting really impatient now.  Weather here today has been lovely, am watching the footie at the moment and trying to write this at the same time.  Back to work tomorrow what a shame.  Never mind not long till hols yippee.

Love Lou x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Lori, I am fairly new to this site, welcome back, you have had a hard time of it lately   Good luck with future tx xx

Tracy, sorry to hear the op for your niece was postponed, glad you can go ahead with FET soon xx

Mrs R, Good result for you yesterday, I'm OK thanks, DH supposed to be on week off but boss asked him to go in to cover for treble time, so the money came first as too good a chance to miss, have to keep the pennies if waiting list too long to look into going to see Marco at GCRM xx

 Everyone xx

Janet


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies!!!!

How is everyone hope you have all had fab weekends!!!

Well my af turned up yesterday but after 3pm so i count today as day 1, is that right? Well it is the af from hell!!! Sorry tmi coming up, normally af is really light, but not this!! Im starting to get worried about it, in all my years of having af it has never been like this  .

Hey Tracy, sorry to hear about your neice having her op cancelled hope they get her Hb up and then can give her the op     

Hey Mrs R, im doing ok, how are you? Have you tried the choccie cheesecake?

Hey Lou, really hope af turns up soon for you!!! Not long until your hols!! 3 weeks!!! Yeah will def arrange a meet up, will do it in advance so people can all come, im the same will need to request it off. 

Hi Sarah, how was KT ? I never went cos dh didnt want to go, ended up going out for a meal instead and treated myself to a new top from oasis!

Hello to everyone else!!!!! Hope you have had fab weekends!!!

For the meet up, if people want to pm me, just so i can get a number of people wanting to go, then we can decide on a date and the place, if thats ok.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Yippee   has arrived tonight, imagine being happy to see that arriving. Only problem is the next one will arrive when I am on holiday and therefore I will be unable to get my bloods taken so have to wait for yet another month until June (I don't do the patience thing very well)


Lisa not long until your holiday, I am so jealous

Hope you are all tickety boo.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad af arrived Lou, i know what you mean i was glad when mine came!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - You know I am up for it. 

Ladies KT Tunstall was sooooooo good last night I don't think I realised what a talented musician she was and I'm not talking just about her amazing vocals she was just out of this world with her guitar! I would advise anyone to go and see her.  

How is everyone?  

I am feeling very tired but great !! I've been told the progynova makes you very tired but just wondering if any of you lovely ladies experienced this ?? 

sarah xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Claire - how did you get on with your injection?

Janet - You're right, life is unfair when both my sis and I are going through fertility issues.  One unexplained person in the family is one too many, 2 is completely pants!  But on the other hand we are both great support for each other.  We were very close before we started all this fertility malarky, we're even closer now.  

DixieChick - I'm new to the IVF board so I wasn't around when you were last here.  Welcome back.  Good luck for your upcoming tx     

Tracy - sorry to hear your neice's op was cancelled.  Good luck with your next FET     

Mrs R - Don't be daft, I'm not from the dark side, I'm from the side that is simply the best!  To be honest I'm not actually a footie fan but both my Dad and DH support rangers so I'm on their side by default!!  

Lou - glad AF showed up

Lisa - sorry to hear you're having the AF from hell.   

Sarah - Sorry, I've never been on  progynova so I've no idea if that makes you tired or not.  I certainly get very tired on other fertility drugs, so it could be the  progynova that's making you tired.

I'm now on day 8 of my sniffers and no sign of AF.  I had my first hot flushes yesterday and at one point I felt really sicky and dizzy.  Luckily I wasn't at work so I went to my bed and felt better when I got up.  I've had some quite bad AF pains for the past 3 or 4 days but they seem to last about 30 mins and then disappear.  I've also been having some strange dreams over the past few nights and I'm shattered today.  I'll do my hypnotherapy cd when I get home tonight and probably have a wee sleep after that which'll perk me up!

Take care 

Txx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning!!

So far for the meet up 

Bev
Lou
Sarah
Lisa
Mrs R
Lil

Any ideas welcome about where to meet, prob best to know where everyone is, just to get an inbetween meet up place. 

I'm happy to travel!!

Love Lisa XX


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning girls

lisa - I'm in Renfrewshire so Glasgow would be best for me but I'd poss travel as well depending where. Keep us posted. Not had a chance yet to try the cheesecake, been too busy out gallavanting  but its on my 'to do' list & I'll let you know how I get on with it! I'm so sorry to hear you're having a nightmare  ....she can be a right evil cow at times!! What kinda things are diff with this one? Mine are always horrific cos I've got endometriosis so I can totally sympathise with you. have some  
still no sign of mine yet  

Tiggy - I liked your wee comment     made me laugh! Its awul you & your sis need TX but like you say you can be a great support to each other & jst think if you both got BFP at same time...how great would that be!! Hope your AF shows up soon, I'm waiting on mine too. Also hope that your side effects from sniffing doent get any worse  

sarah - glad you enjoyed KT  make sure you get an early night tonight 

Lou - thats fab   showed up but not so good you'll be away when next one comes. Hope it wont spoil your hols, are your AF's normally bad? crap you'll need to wait another month.....we always seem to be hanging about waiting on something dont we! 

janet - crap DH's had to work but you're right too good a chance to knock back.....think of the pennies!

I'm away out shopping today for a christening outfit.....I'm off to Birmingham this coming weekend for my little twin cousins christening. DH & I have been asked to be godparents......obviously calls for a wee hairdoo & outfit shopping this week


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Mrs R,

Af is a nightmare, its heavy and tmi clots  , its never like this, also had alot of lower back ache and leg pain, that bit is normal but thought that would stop after my op, they never found any endo and said everything else was fine .

Ill keep a note of where you are!!! 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls.......... 

I just can't seem to get myself moving this morning, i think it's because the schools are off so my daughter is still lying in bed which is making today feel like a Sunday, not that i'm complaining.... 

Kizzy are are the wedding plans coming?, we still desperatley want to get married but we have got so many things coming up that require cash that it has had to take a back seat for the time being, i know they say you don't need much cash you just need a quick ceremony at the registry office but even that takes cash by the time you sort out outfits ect ect.... , but we have been together for 15yrs without being married and it hasn't done us any harm yet so another few months won't matter. It is actually our 16th anniversary next feb so maybe we will aim for around that time when things are not so hectic.

I just realised last night that if i start my 2nd FET in my June cycle then my e/t wouldn't be until the end of the June with test day in early July which right now seems like ages away, as i really wanted to have my 2nd FET before the summer holidays so if its another BFN i can put the tx behind me and enjoy the summer with my family so i am going to have a re-think about it and i might just go ahead with it in my May cycle. I didn't want to rush it as May seems so close now but a/f isn't due until around the 2nd which would mean my e/t would be around the middle of the month with test day at the end which is still another 5/6 wks away so i think i might speak to them and bring it forward.

Well it's 11am so i better go and get my daughter out of bed or she will be a nightmare to get up for school tomorrow morning..... 
Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me to say I'm off on my holibags and won't be able to check in until the middle of next week.

Sarah & Lisa - I've PMd you both.

Lots of love and luck to everyone over the next week.

Have a sprinkling of       
and a large dash of                       from me whilst I'm away.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa - you're AF sounds like mine usually is....I have horrendous cramps, spasms, ovary pain, stretching/pulling sensations, leg pain, dull back ache & headaches......not to mention up to 15dys of heavy bleeding with massive clots....the whole shebang!!
Your symptoms sound suspiciously like endo to me, I know they never found it during your op but honestly the amount of endo girls I know who needed about 4 or 5 laps to get properly diagnosed is shocking! 
Try taking some anti-inflamms like Diclofenac or Voltarol if you have them (or brufen) this helps me along with PK's. If the bleeding persists you could maybe ask your GP for Mefanamic Acid tabs- these are meant to help reduce blood flow & clotting, also tranexamic acid tabs do something similar.
I hope you're feeling better soon, how long does it usually last for you?

Tracy - I'd def bring your FET forward, as then you can either enjoy summer knowing your preg or try to forget ttc for a while & have fun time with DP & you daughter. Good luck with deciding! 

Lil - have a fab hol

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, i had mefanamic acid when i was about 14yrs old, as i used to have really bad af's, i ended up passing out once and had a fit . When i came off contraception my af went to being light with only cramps on the first day then nothing and it would only last 3 days if that. The mefanamic never agreed with me though, made things worse . I have diclofenic here but dont like taking it cos it can cause ulcers and working in a unit that deals with these all the time has put me off them for life!!

I think im going to mention it to the gp and the clinic, if the bleeding doesn't get better ill phone my gp this week. I have posted on peer support aswell.

Think ill have an easy day today, feeling really tired and lethargic, which is not like me.

Thank you 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

lisa25 said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> So far for the meet up
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so excited, I just had to come back on and let you know my news.  The clinic have just phoned with my AMH result - 7.84 which is apparently really good (range goes from 1 (bad) to 15 (OMG) and I'm slap bang in the middle).  So I may be an auld git at 41, but at least my bits are still doing their job.  Got my fingers cross Dr Yates will be as pleased as I am tonight when we see him for our overview and decide on what to do next. 

Lisa I didn't realise how close your holiday is now.  Sorry you're feeling so crappy just now.  In case I miss you before I get back, have a fantastic time!!!!!!!!!!

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Lil    , good luck with the doc!!!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lil       , well done you, just shows you aint no Old git  .  good-luck with the appointment, and have a super fabi hols.

Lisa, Im in Fife and dont mind travelling, Tenerife sounds  a good place to meet , joking.

Lv
bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Bev, Tenerife would be a great place to meet!!!!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tenerife would be very agreeable at this time of year - count me in.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Right thats 3 for Tenerife!!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Lisa, is that were we are all meeting, got my flip flops on and ready to go  

If only hey, you and LiL will be off soon on your hols  ,

Off to lunch to deam abt the sea and sun and sand.
lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a quick look at a map, and it seems that the middle of the road to meet would be around Stirling i think , will keep looking though!!

Sorry Bev, flip flops will have to stay in the cupboard 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa the Tour Guide, Stirling sounds good.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

,

think that is the closet as some of us are Glasgow way and some of us are the other side of Stirling, im happy to take people in my car up there aswell!! If they trust my driving skills!!  .

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - I think you are right about Stirling being slap bang in the middle that was where I was going to suggest. 

I am still very sleepy today but I need to move because the house won't clean itself.  

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, i should be cleaning too but feel like s**t today, cant even be bothered going out to get chicken for tea, so its burger and chips very heathy!!! . Have googled places to meet in Stirling there are a few places to eat that sound good. 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Count me in for Stirling too - I'll leave the flip flops out just in case.

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick update from me - got my polyp removed today!! It was a bit uncomfortable but luckily it was small. They will send it to Lab just to make sure its not anything nasty!  

So I will phone Royal tomorrow and get them to update my records.  

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

Glad everything went okay, I see not long until our wedding, how fabi.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy - you will have to stream your wedding live onto FF for us scottish girlies to see xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah, thats a fantastic Idea, Kizzy what you think     

Sarah, whens expected ET then

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev- Well I will say next Monday or Tuesday but I am open to guesses because you know what I am like anything that could go wrong will    I am back for a scan on Friday to see how the progynova has been working so I will just need to wait and see I'm not getting my hopes up.....................much  

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Well Im saying lots of       , I promise  its gonna be worth the wait.

Thats me off to bed  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Kizzy, thats fab news you got that horrible polyp off!!!Woohoo, yeah you should get te wedding shown on FF for us to see!!

Sarah, good luck for Fri!!!!     

Taggart is on tonight, o i love that programme!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry girls its for our eyes only  

I thought I might be sore and bleed tonight but nothing yipee!!!  

good luck for Friday saze


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

my   is starting   Got the horrid browny stuff tonight so I'm hoping it'll be ful flow in the morn so I can ring GRI & get a date pencilled in for D/R.....so pleased she's on her ugly way!

kizzy - good stuff that polyp is gone! Good riddance! Hope you're feeling ok 

sarah - good luck for your scan on Fri 

Lisa hope you're feeling bit better by tomorrow, I'll possibly be feeling the way you are in the next few dys  I'm afraid when mine is in full flow I pop the diclofenac's, Paracetamols & if its really bad Tramadols 

Lil- fab news about your AMH result!! When do you see Dr Yates again?? its soon isnt it??

luvin' the Tenerife meet up!!! I'm sure my DH would be well chuffed if I went AWOL for a FF meetup


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrs R - I don't think he'll mind 

Ladies I think we should all meet up in the chatroom one night in one of the other rooms it would be good to get a blether with you all 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Mornong Girlies!!! 

Hi Mrs R, i feel tons better today!! I used to take tramadol, but i looked a bit odd on it i ended up chewing my gums and scratching   , they offered it to me when i was in for the op but said no, the morphine done the same thing, my hearing also goes a bit odd too, tramadol are serious painkillers!! 

Hi Sarah!! Did you sleep ok last night? Im just up, god knows what it will be like when i go back to work!! I think we should meet up in the chat room too!! 

Hi Kizzy, do we get to see the pics? PPPPLLLLEEEEAAAASSSEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone today? 

Love Lisa  xxxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

God, I hate this two week wait    

Good thing is I have stopped smoking though.

Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

You are nearly there Maizie, not long until test date!!!      

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Mrs R - for me and my sis to be pg at the same time would be the best thing ever.  I get excited every time I think about it and then have to calm myself down!!

Lisa - I hope AF has calmed down now and you're feeling better.  I live near Stirling so if you want some recommendations let me know the kinda thing you're looking for and I'll try and point you in the right direction (although I accept no responsibility at all if it ends up being crap!!!)

Tracy - I hope you manage to bring your FET forward.

Lil - Your AMH results sound great.  Have a lovely holiday.

Zulu - 

Kissymouse - glad your polyp has been removed and I hope you recover quickly.

Sarah - good luck with your scan on Friday    

Maizie - I'm sorry to hear your 2WW is a nightmare.  But well done on stopping smoking, that's great news.

Well, I'm still waiting on AF to arrive.  Haven't had any more hot flushes or AF feelings or weird dreams.  I hope these drugs are working    

Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Where is everyone? It has been very quiet in here the past few days !! 

How are you all? I am keaching ( heehee thought I'd bring a good old school scottish word in to play today) my pants for friday     please please let my drugs to have been working so I can have my ET next week  

sarah xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

JUST FOR YOU SARAH.

lV
bEV


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Still going nuts on this two week wait

Dont know what I should be looking for or not to look for.

Anyway going for a meal on Saturday night does anyone know if its safe to eat steamed mussels?

Dont want to eat anything im not meant to as I am PUPO 3 wks and 2 days 

Thanks

Maizie


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maizie I'd avoid everything you are not suppose to eat when you are pg and I'm sure shell fish is one.  xxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just quickly came on to see how everybody doing.  Sarah - good luck for Friday - am sure you will be fine.  Good luck for ET next week.

Hi to everyone else wherever you are on the treatment.

Have you arranged a date and venue where you are meeting up?  Depending on where and when it is, I may be able to come.

Going away for weekend - need a wee break - will come back on next week.

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

all,

I know, I know, i've been such a bad ff and not posted here in a long time, but have been keeping up with you all!  I've been really busy with work, and one of my closest friends dad was missing then found dead at the beginning of the week, so that's taken up a lot of my time.  On a more positive note, it's my big-30 tomorrow, can't believe I'm officially over the hill, so making the most of my youth while I can!  

Well, now to catch up with you all,  sorry to those I miss, as I said before, there's just so many!!!  

Aiky, great to hear from you.  Think a weekend away is just what you guys need! 

Maizie, when do you test?  I also avoided everything that you shouldn't eat when preggers on the 2ww, I love mussles too but went for the mushrooms instead when I went out (same kind of consistency, but not so messy!!)   for test date anyway!

Sarah, I'm sure you'll be fine tomorrow!  It's my birthday so I'm sure that'll bring you luck!  Are you excited or just nearvous?

Tiggy, my sis is 28 weeks pregnant just now (naturally though) and I'm just over 5 (still can't relax!) but I think it's great that we're going through it together, and will be even better when the bundles arrive! 

Mrs R, you got a date for d/r yet?  Hope it's soon x

Kizzy, how you feeling now?  Getting excited about the big day yet??   

Bev, how's the bump coming?  Your scan pic really is clear, bet you're so proud!!!

Lil, how you doing?  Had any more word from the hospital??  

Lisa, not long till you go on holls now, eh  Am soooooo jealous!  Are you organised?  

Anyway, off for the mo, speak later!

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry I've not been about the past few dys....been hectic, quick update from me....AF finally arrived, got new dates for 2nd ICSI at GRI, Dad's had his op & is recovering & I'm now preparing to go down to Birmingham for my twin cousins chrsitening.....

whats been happening with you all

weenster - sad news about your friends dad, big hugs! Hope you're taking things easy mrs & not overdoing it......especially as you're soon to be middle aged!!    have  agreat b'day tomorrow!
My down reg date is 13th may...yippeee!! Scan date is 2nd June....yippppeeee!!!

aiky - hey you, what you been up to?  

maizie - you're doing great sweetie, enjoy your meal but no musssels!!!!!well done on the smoking front!! good on you. Is DH home now? luv to you & your embies  

sarah - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine & ready to go! 

Tiggy - Any sign of AF mine came with a vengance on Tues morn, hope your hurries up!!

lisa - pleased to here you're better, has witch gone? mine still in full flow  Onlys dys left til your big hols!!!!!


i'll not be back on til next week now so I hope you all have a good weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hey Mrs R, hope your af is not too bad , thats great that you have new dates!! Glad you dad is recovering form his op, my af finished on Tue tank god, it seemed to die down really quickly. 

Hey Sarah, good luck for tomo thinking of you!!   

Hey Weenster, sorry to hear about your friends dad , how are you? When do you have your scan? Happy birthday for tomo!!! 30 is not old!!

Hey Bev, how are you? Not heard from you in a while!!

Hey Aiky, have a good weekend, you deserve a wee holiday 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!!!

Well i got my money changed today, just need to pack, have started washing things im taking!! Found out today that we are one stop on the metro from Universal Studios in Hollywood, im so excited!!! It looks amazing!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, 

Weenster HAPPY HAPPY BURFDAY!!!!!!!!! 30!!! It' def no over the hill!!!!!!!! 

Mrs R Enjoy your weekend I hope your dad is recoverning well

Lisa Can we leave DH in Dundee with my DP and I could come with you to Viva Las Vegas?!!!!!!!!!! plz plz plz  I'm a god laugh    

I'm gibbering nonsenses because I am sooooo nervous about tomorrow I'm praying it's thickened right up and I'll be ready for ET next week, I am very bloated tho.  

I'll be back on after my appointment tomorrow xxxxxxxx

sarah xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Sarah - good luck for the morn

Weenster - HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow, sorry to hear about dads friend 

Mrs R - great news about getting your dates

Lisa - I am soooo jealous of you I'm sure you could squeeze a few of us into those suitcases

Aikey - have a great break, you both deserve it

Maizie - I wouldn't do the mussels thing 

Tiggy - hope your AF arrives soon mine arrived Sun with full force

Hi to all I have missed hope you are all keeping well, Well away to my bed now as on an early the morrow.

Love Lou x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WEENSTER                

I hope you have a lovely day and are spoilt rotten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sarah        for today, will be looking out for your post.

Hi to everyone else, have been a wee bit awol, just have not felt too good, so its been really early nights for me.
Back later with more personals,

Lisa, 6 days and counting   

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Saze - good luck for today      

Aikybeats - enjoy your weekend away

Weenster - awww ... how lovely that you and your sis are pregnant at the same time.  You're both so lucky    Happy Birthday ... 30's not so bad, especially when you're looking at it from my angle!!  

Mrs R - glad your dad has had his op and hope he has a speedy recovery.

Lisa - I went to San Fran, Vegas and LA about 11 years ago (showing my age now!).  San Francisco is one of my favourite cities in the world, I've been there twice now and I'd go back again like a shot!  We went to San Fran, Yosemite, Vegas, Pheonix, LA, Santa Barbara, and San Diago.  You're gonna love it! 

Smeghead - Still no sign of my AF.

Bev - Hope you start feeling better soon  

I've now been sniffing for 12 days and still no sign of   .  When I was on Syranel last time I down regged AF showed up really quickly.  Now that I'm on Supercur I don't feel like I'm downregging at all.  I had 1 hot flush yesterday, and that's it.  Even that could have been down to my imagination seeing as it was such a small one.   I suppose I should be grateful that I'm not having any side effects but it's worrying me as I feel it's not working.  How long did other people sniff before AF showed up?  Anyone wanna do an AF dance for me?!!

Hi to those I've missed.  

Take care

Jxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Tiggy, it took the best part of the 2 weeks for my AF to come, but I was on prostap so wasn't sniffing.  Here's a wee dance for you anyway:

                  

Saze, good luck today, will be waiting to hear how it goes!   

 to everyone else - I'm off to stuff my face with chocolate - think you're allowed on your birthday!

Weenster x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Woohoo

DH comes home today, cant wait to see him.

Stopped smoking ofr exactly 1 week now, very proud of myself just another 1ww to go before test, dont feel like I have any pregnancy symptons apart from sore boobies.

Just gonna go with the thought that I am.

Hope everyone is well,  think I will have the mushrooms on Saturday instead of the seafood, thanks everyone

Maizie xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, thinking of you!! Any news?       

Hi Maizie, thats great your dh comes home today!!!! Enjoy your meal!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Weenster!!!

Saze - good luck for today , hope it all went well and you are now PUPO!!   

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, How are you all today? Well my scan didn't go as well as I hoped (as per usual) my lining has to be over 7mm before they will consider ET and mine was only 4.5mm soooooo my Progynova has been up'd to 6 mg instead of 4mg!!    I'm due back to my work on Wednesday and DP took mon, tues, weds off so I am praying that my lining has thickened up by the time I go back on Monday and I am able to get my ET on Weds while DP is there don't wanna do my ET without him not being   

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, so sorry your scan never went to plan , hope the upping of the meds does it     . Good luck for Mon     

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Sarah sorry abt the lining.

Right lets get into action, I think this calls for a mass lining dance,

                                  

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Ladies!! xxx

My cousin surprised me with a Fratellis ticket today so that is me just back from seeing them and they were BRILLIANT!! So in the space of 4 weeks I have seen the Enemy, KT Tunstall and now the Fratellis I am becoming a right groupie    

I hope you all have a nice weekend xxxxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Saze - soooooo sorry to hear   about your lining hope the new amount of drugs helps and you get to ET whilst DP is with you. You are turning into a right groupie seeing all these bands, but I am so jealous of you.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, how were the fratellis? You are geting round them!!!  I got the wii fit, its soo good!!! Love your new pic!!

Hi Lou, how are you? Any plans for the weekend?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa What new aerobics have you got to ? I have opened all the step and Hula ones   i love it but my legs are sore today but don't know if that is from jumping about like an idiot (SOBER I HAVE TO ADD) at the Fratellis last night or being on my wii fit for 5 hours  

Sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i called up the GRI and they have said i can go ahead with FET no2 in May as long as i have paid the fees, but the trouble is i sent them off a cheque on Thursday morning which they should have by Monday but my a/f is due around Thursday/Friday of next week. I know they will have deposited the cheque by then but it won't be cleared by the time they start doing bloods so i'm just hoping they will let my tx go ahead!!. If everything goes to plan then my e/t will be mid May and i will be testing at the end of the month, fingers crossed....xx.

Sarah & Lisa what do you think of the wii fit?, i really need to get some weight off a.s.a.p and i know my trouble is lack of exercise so i was reading up about the wii fit today and was thinking of getting one, do you honestly think if you did it every day it could help?

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tracey - brilliant news on the fet, your cheque will be clear by then    I'm loving the wii fit it's loads of fun and it's got me exercising so I'm hoping it does something, my legs are killing me today from doing it yesterday so it must be doing something!! I recommend it! I'll be able to tell in the next week if it is helping me lose weight.  

sarah x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138753.msg2106165#msg2106165


----------

